# 

## ashca

Czy warto zakładać folie paroizolacyjną z ekranem aluminiowym? Czy jest lepsza od takiej zwykłej folii? Bo różnica w cenie dość znaczna.
Zamierzam dać 15 cm wełny Toprock z Rockwoola i 5 cm Superrock.
20 cm to nie jest zbyt dużo, więc zastanawiam się jeszcze nad tą folią czy ona dużo tutaj zmieni?

----------


## Rom-Kon

Na pewno zmieni zasobność Twojego portfela! A czy zmieni jakiś inny współczynnik? Pewnie tak! Ale dopiero na szóstym miejscu po przecinku!  :Wink2:

----------


## FREDY

Zgadzam się z przedmówcą - różnica chyba niemierzalna. Taka folia aluminiowa ma za zadanie dodatkowo odbijać promieniowanie cieplne, które i tak jest odbijane przez ściany.   :Wink2:  
Jak masz kasę to daj , będziesz się lepiej czuć.

----------


## hes

> Taka folia aluminiowa ma za zadanie dodatkowo odbijać promieniowanie cieplne, które i tak jest odbijane przez ściany.  :wink:


Marginalizujecie tę warstwę z folią, a tak naprawdę to tylko ona sutecznie
potrafi ZAWRÓCiĆ cieplo do pomieszczenia. Ściana nie odbije ciepła, raczej
go pochłonie i przekaże dalej, na zewnątrz.

----------


## Barbossa

Ło jeżu
znowu to promieniowanie ....

----------


## bladyy78

Jak już kupować folie paro izolacyjną to jakaś dobrą zbrojoną. Folia aluminiowana jest zbrojona i nie jest o wiele droższa niż ta zwykła. Koszt folii na cały dach jest znikomy wiec dla mnie było oczywiste, że kupie mocna folie zbrojoną. Różnica w cenie na mój dach pomiędzy zwykła żółtą folia, a tą z powłoka wynosiła 150zł wiec nawet się nie zastanawiałem.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Jak już kupować folie paro izolacyjną to jakaś dobrą zbrojoną. Folia aluminiowana jest zbrojona i nie jest o wiele droższa niż ta zwykła. Koszt folii na cały dach jest znikomy wiec dla mnie było oczywiste, że kupie mocna folie zbrojoną. Różnica w cenie na mój dach pomiędzy zwykła żółtą folia, a tą z powłoka wynosiła 150zł wiec nawet się nie zastanawiałem.


Tu się zgadzam z przedmówcą... Ogólny koszt to jest niewielki a jeśli ma rzeczywiście to coś dać jak *hes* twierdzi to może warto... Za to teza o porządnym zbrojeniu tej folii to i owszem... ale po co to zbrojenie pod płytą? Żadne siły tam nie występują... klimat też bardzo umiarkowany... zaletą przy kładzeniu jest jej mniejsza szerokość... wadą to że więcej łączeń jest i nie widać profili pod nią...

----------


## bladyy78

Dodam jeszcze ze ta folia z powłoka jest przeznaczona do tego żeby ja stosować jako paro izolacje dachu. A ta żółta folia ma zastosowanie ogólnobudowlane, (a wiadomo co jest do wszystkiego to jest do niczego) pomimo tego że niektórzy ja do tego samego używają nie powinna być tam stosowana jako paroizolacja, a dlatego ze po kilku latach ta folia twardnieje i pęka o czym już nie wszyscy wiedzą. Ja o tym też się dopiero dowiedziałem w momencie kupowanie folii a byłem tez zdecydowany na ta żółtą. Radzę się wiec dobrze zastanowić i popytać ludzi którzy od lat tym się zajmują czy warto zaoszczędzić parę złotych.

----------


## Barbossa

> A ta żółta folia ma zastosowanie ogólnobudowlane, (a wiadomo co jest do wszystkiego to jest do niczego) pomimo tego że niektórzy ja do tego samego używają nie powinna być tam stosowana jako paroizolacja, a dlatego ze po kilku latach ta folia twardnieje i pęka o czym już nie wszyscy wiedzą.


a kurczy się też?

----------


## bladyy78

To czy sie kurczy to nie wiem. I nie chce nikogo namawiac do sotosowania foli aluminiowanej ( bo sam niewiem czy to cos daje ).  Przy kupnie radze tylko poczytac specyfikacje danej foli i kupic przeznaczoną do własnie do tego celu.

----------


## Barbossa

czyli jak z bańki nie będzie się waliło w skosy, to może nie popęka   :Roll:

----------


## FREDY

> Napisał FREDY
> 
>  Taka folia aluminiowa ma za zadanie dodatkowo odbijać promieniowanie cieplne, które i tak jest odbijane przez ściany.  
> 
> 
> Marginalizujecie tę warstwę z folią, a tak naprawdę to tylko ona sutecznie
> potrafi ZAWRÓCiĆ cieplo do pomieszczenia. Ściana nie odbije ciepła, raczej
> go pochłonie i przekaże dalej, na zewnątrz.


mam w domu w jednym pomieszczeniu folię aluminiową i za diabła nie czuje różnicy   :Wink2:  
Nie wiem dlaczego ściana pomalowana np. na biało nie odbije tego promieniowania a folia tak?  :Roll:  
Ale nie piszmy juz o promieniowaniu bo Barbossa się załamie.  :Wink2:

----------


## Barbossa

ależ o takim zastosowaniu folii alu mogę dyskutować dłuuugo 
i chętnie

----------


## Rom-Kon

Żółta folia paroizolacyjna jest przeznaczona do paroizolacji a nie jest to fola ogólnobudowlana - taką jest folia czarna. Nie zgodzę się że "twardnieje i pęka". Owszem jeśli zostawi się taką na dworze narażoną na warunki atm. a głownie na promieniowanie UV. Pod płyta ma ustabilizowane warunki - tem. 20-30*C przez cały czas. Taka folia nie narażona na promieniowanie UV i duże  wahania temperatury przetrwa inwestora... o parę tysięcy lat... niestety...

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Marginalizujecie tę warstwę z folią, a tak naprawdę to tylko ona sutecznie
> potrafi ZAWRÓCiĆ cieplo do pomieszczenia. Ściana nie odbije ciepła, raczej
> go pochłonie i przekaże dalej, na zewnątrz.


Nie twierdzę że tak nie jest! Ale jaki to jest rząd wielkości? Czy warto sobie zaprzątać tym głowę? ile daje ta warstwa AL o grubości zero-zero-nic. Ile można na tym zaoszczędzić? *hes* jak masz jakieś wyliczenia to podaj...

----------


## Barbossa

hes zaangażował HALa do obliczeń, proszę się uzbroić w cierpliwość, trochę to potrwa
dochodzą jeszcze konsultacje a A.C. Clarke'm
także szybko rzeczowo nie będzie

a wiecie co to HAL?
a raczej skąd nazwa?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> hes zaangażował HALa do obliczeń, proszę się uzbroić w cierpliwość, trochę to potrwa
> dochodzą jeszcze konsultacje a A.C. Clarke'm
> także szybko rzeczowo nie będzie
> 
> a wiecie co to HAL?
> a raczej skąd nazwa?


*H*euristically programmed *AL*gorithmic computer czyli HAL9000
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Barbossa

> Napisał Barbossa
> 
> hes zaangażował HALa do obliczeń, proszę się uzbroić w cierpliwość, trochę to potrwa
> dochodzą jeszcze konsultacje a A.C. Clarke'm
> także szybko rzeczowo nie będzie
> 
> a wiecie co to HAL?
> a raczej skąd nazwa?
> 
> ...


jest też inne dno tej nazwy

zresztą nie będę ciągnął wątku jak *hes*

przesuncie o literkę do przodu tę nazwę

----------


## odaro

A może zamiast folii aluminiowej  Antykondensacyjny regulator pary MPF

http://www.muratorplus.pl/technika/d...6724_14111.htm

http://www.marma.com.pl/pl/2,9,30/30/

----------


## Barbossa

*mpoplaw* co Ty na to?

----------


## FREDY

też mam coś takiego. Za wyjątkiem łazienki dałem wszędzie taką paroizolację o podwyższonej paroprzepuszczalności. Póki co to nigdy nie miałem nawet zawilgoconych okien na poddaszu, żadnego grzyba - sucho i przyjemnie.

----------


## odaro

> też mam coś takiego. Za wyjątkiem łazienki dałem wszędzie taką paroizolację o podwyższonej paroprzepuszczalności. Póki co to nigdy nie miałem nawet zawilgoconych okien na poddaszu, żadnego grzyba - sucho i przyjemnie.


Masz pełne deskowanie i papa czy membrana wysokoparoprzepuszczalna

----------


## FREDY

> Napisał FREDY
> 
> też mam coś takiego. Za wyjątkiem łazienki dałem wszędzie taką paroizolację o podwyższonej paroprzepuszczalności. Póki co to nigdy nie miałem nawet zawilgoconych okien na poddaszu, żadnego grzyba - sucho i przyjemnie.
> 
> 
> Masz pełne deskowanie i papa czy membrana wysokoparoprzepuszczalna


pełne deskowanie + papa. Pomiędzy wełną a deskami 2cm szczeliny wentylacyjnej.

----------


## Kris2222

folia aluminiowa da ci tyle że  ci zasięg spadnie na komórkach a może zniknie   :Lol:  
tyle zaobserwowałem na odwiedzanych budowach ?

----------


## odaro

> Napisał odaro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał FREDY
> 
> ...


Zapytam jeszcze a jak masz otwartą szczelinę na wylotach?

Chodzi mi o ta szczelinę między wełną a deskami

Jaki masz dach dwuspadowy czy może kopertowy?

----------


## cooler

> folia aluminiowa da ci tyle że  ci zasięg spadnie na komórkach a może zniknie   
> tyle zaobserwowałem na odwiedzanych budowach ?


No to teraz mnie olśniło!!!!
Mam folię ALU i faktycznie nigdzie nie mogę złapać sygnału! Tylko przy oknach. Nawet ściągnąłem z Katowic gościa z Plusa. Chodził, mierzył coś, wykresy na laptopie pokazywał i stwierdził że nie będzie sygnału   :cry: 
Ja podejrzewałem blachę na dachu ale widać że to ta folia.

----------


## bladyy78

Niestety to blacha na dachu powoduje ze zasięg znika u mnie jest tak samo na poddaszu mam słaby zasięg a foli aluminiowej jeszcze nie dałem.

----------


## Kamila79

Ja już byłam zdecydowana na folię aluminiowwą, ale przeczytałam w muratorze, że folia nie może się stykać z płytami, bo wtedy traci swoje właściwości. Należy zrobić szczelinę dyletacyjną. czyli po nałożeniu foli wykonuje się kolejne rusztowanie z profili stalowych lub łat, a to powoduje kolejne koszty no i zabiera 2,5 cm poddasza. Po lekturze tego artykułu odechciało mi się wynalazków.

Na ten temat: Murator 9/2007

----------


## Sp5es

> Napisał FREDY
> 
>  Taka folia aluminiowa ma za zadanie dodatkowo odbijać promieniowanie cieplne, które i tak jest odbijane przez ściany.  
> 
> 
> Marginalizujecie tę warstwę z folią, a tak naprawdę to tylko ona sutecznie
> potrafi ZAWRÓCiĆ cieplo do pomieszczenia. Ściana nie odbije ciepła, raczej
> go pochłonie i przekaże dalej, na zewnątrz.


Hes, czwarta nominacja do Nobla....

----------


## hes

Znowu "najlepszy doradca na tym forum"  czegoś nie wie. Chłopie, ucz się i szukaj, jak się dzisiaj na świecie izoluje:

http://www.sitelines.co.uk/pdfs/21513.pdf

----------


## hes

Także tutaj:

http://www.rockwool.co.uk/graphics/R...eets/Flexi.pdf

----------


## Barbossa

nadinterpretujesz, jak zwykle, z tą folią

niepozorny wpis *Kamila79* trochę rozjaśnia podstawy stosowania folii alu

jednakże tego promieniowania to chyba aż tak wiele nie ma, jeżeli wogóle jest   :Roll:

----------


## hes

> jednakże tego promieniowania to chyba aż tak wiele nie ma, jeżeli wogóle jest  :roll:


w zasadzie w ogóle nie mam ochoty z Toba dyskutować, ale zrobie wyjątek.

Może w to trudno uwierzyć, ale ciepło to promieniowanie. 

Od tego promieniowania wszystko się zaczyna, bo taką drogą dociera
ze Słońca do nas i w takiej samej postaci (promieniowania) opuszcza
naszą kochaną planetę. Promieniuje każde ciało o temperaturze wyższej
od bezwzględnego zera.

----------


## Barbossa

dziękuję za miłe słowa
rozumiem, że te ogólne pierdoły przekujesz na konkrety

----------


## hes

To już nie moja rola, od tego są google i własna głowa. Lecę do roboty.

----------


## Barbossa

czyli z uporem maniaka forsujesz folię nie dając żadnych argumentów na zasadność i SPOSÓB stosowania tejże folii
 leć do roboty, leć, może tam pójdzie Ci lepiej

----------


## Talbot

Temat widze ze powraca.

Na tym forum wszyscy starają sie budowac jak najlepiej, najoptymalniej.
Folia metalizowana nie jest wiele drożasz od zwykłej folii, którą sie daje od wewnątrz na izolacje poddasza. 
a dzięki swoim wląsciwościom odbija promieniowanie emitowane przez płytę GK, pisałem już o tym.
Zastanawim sie, kto napisął w muratorze, ze niezbędna jeszt szczelina, pomiędzy folią i płytą aby mechanizm zadziałał. Nie jest niezbędna. 
Zastosowanie folii poprawi parametry izolacji poddasza, można by wyliczyć o ile, ale w dobie drożejącej energii po prostu warto to zastosowac i już. Róznica kosztów niewielka. 
Podobna dyskusja była też na temat folii metalizowanej dawanej pod ogrzewanie podłogowe.
Nowoczsne izolacje są budowane warstwow i zawsze wśród tych waarstw jest powłoka metaliczna - dzieję sie tak nie bez powodu  :Smile: 

Jak ktoś jest przekonany że nie warto to niech nie daje, wolnosć w tym temacie panuje jak narazie  :Smile: 


Pozdrawiam

----------


## Barbossa

> Temat widze ze powraca.
> 
> Folia metalizowana nie jest wiele drożasz od zwykłej folii, którą sie daje od wewnątrz na izolacje poddasza.


jeden z lepszych argumentów za



> a dzięki swoim wląsciwościom odbija promieniowanie emitowane przez płytę GK, pisałem już o tym.
> Zastanawim sie, kto napisął w muratorze, ze niezbędna jeszt szczelina, pomiędzy folią i płytą aby mechanizm zadziałał. Nie jest niezbędna.


odbija promieniowanie i może przylegać
to wtedy jest przewodzenie i tę folię można sobie wsadzić, to raczej nie promieniowanie typu X



> Zastosowanie folii poprawi parametry izolacji poddasza, można by wyliczyć o ile, ale w dobie drożejącej energii po prostu warto to zastosowac i już.


no w takim przypadku jestem ciekaw ile



> Róznica kosztów niewielka.


 i na tej zasadzie chałupa kosztuje więcej, bo tu i tam coś "lepszego" się da



> Podobna dyskusja była też na temat folii metalizowanej dawanej pod ogrzewanie podłogowe.
> Nowoczsne izolacje są budowane warstwow i zawsze wśród tych waarstw jest powłoka metaliczna - dzieję sie tak nie bez powodu


no właśnie jakie to powody?




> Jak ktoś jest przekonany że nie warto to niech nie daje, wolnosć w tym temacie panuje jak narazie


dla przekonania wydawać kasę, pewnie tak, ale nie każdy może


Pozdrawiam[/quote]

----------


## bladyy78

Zgadza się nikt nikogo nie zmusza do stosowania takiego czy innego materiału. Jak ktoś już zastosuje cos nowego to widzę że odraz jest krytykowany bo a po co , nie ma sensu itd.  Każdy ma swój rozum i może sam zdecydować czy ma kasę na to żeby kupić coś troszkę lepszego czy nie.
Dla mnie głównym argumentem nie było to czy ta folia ma powlokę alu, ale to że jest porostu mocniejsza od zwykłej i różnica w kosztach bynajmniej u mnie była znikoma.

----------


## Barbossa

mocniejsza dzięki tej warstwie alu?

----------


## bladyy78

Nie przez zbrojenie.

----------


## Barbossa

up
może ktoś się ulituje i wyjaśni, jak  krowie na rowie

----------


## Mirek_Lewandowski

żabie na trawie..

----------


## Kamila79

> Zastanawim sie, kto napisął w muratorze, ze niezbędna jeszt szczelina, pomiędzy folią i płytą aby mechanizm zadziałał. Nie jest niezbędna. 
> Zastosowanie folii poprawi parametry izolacji poddasza, można by wyliczyć o ile, ale w dobie drożejącej energii po prostu warto to zastosowac i już. Róznica kosztów niewielka. 
> 
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Napisła to pani Karolina Matysiak-Rakoczy:

"Aby mechanizm odbijania promieniowania cieplnego był skuteczny, aluminiowa powłoka nie może się z niczym stykać, bo wówczas nagrzewa się, zamiast odbijać promieniowanie. Dlatego między niskoemisyjną stroną folii a kolejnymi warstwami należy zastosować niewentylowaną szczelinę. Najwięcej trudności sprawia poprawne rozciągnięcie folii. Nie może ona obwisać między krokwiami, bo będzie się stykać z ociepleniem lub okładziną skosów. Nie może być również zbyt napięta, bo to uniemożliwi odkształcenia pod wpływem temperatury. Do prawidłowego ułożenia niezbędna jest sprawna ekipa." 

A jeśli chodzi o plusy to:
"Promieniowanie cieplne w mniejszym stopniu przenika wówczas do konstrukcji dachu i na zewnątrz, bo w znacznej części jest odbijane (nawet do 90%). Część odbitego promieniowania jest oddawana do pomieszczenia, a część ogrzewa powietrze znajdujące się w sczelinie . Dzięki temu zwiększa się jej opór cieplny (dwu a nawet trzykrotnie), a więc cała połać dachowa ma korzystniejszy współczynnik przenikania ciepła."

Pozdrawiam Kamila

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...)
> A jeśli chodzi o plusy to:
> "Promieniowanie cieplne w mniejszym stopniu przenika wówczas do konstrukcji dachu i na zewnątrz, bo w znacznej części jest odbijane (nawet do 90%). Część odbitego promieniowania jest oddawana do pomieszczenia, a część ogrzewa powietrze znajdujące się w sczelinie . Dzięki temu zwiększa się jej opór cieplny (dwu a nawet trzykrotnie), *a więc cała połać dachowa ma korzystniejszy współczynnik przenikania ciepła.*"
> 
> Pozdrawiam Kamila


Jest to fakt niezaprzeczalny!!! Ale cały czas pytamy się o ile!!! Jaka jest różnica w "U", "R", "K" czy innej literce! Wyrażona w konkretnych jednostkach! Czy ten współczynnik zmieni się z np. 0.25 na 0.23? Czy może z 0.25 na 0.2499999?

----------


## Barbossa

czyli Pani Karolina Matysiak-Rakoczy pisze całkiem logicznie, ino w drugim akapicie znowu potraktowała promieniowanie cieplne jak promieniowanie X lub podobne, pisząc o mniejszym przenikaniu promieniowania

----------


## Kamila79

> czyli Pani Karolina Matysiak-Rakoczy pisze całkiem logicznie, ino w drugim akapicie znowu potraktowała promieniowanie cieplne jak promieniowanie X lub podobne, pisząc o mniejszym przenikaniu promieniowania


Jak dla mnie logiczne. Jeśli ktoś zdanie wcześniej napisał o promieniowaniu cieplnym, to oczywista oczywistość, że w następnym zdaniu pisząc o promieniowaniu, tyczy to promieniowania cieplnego. Ktoś kto pisze artykuły do gazety musi dbać o stylistykę swojego tekstu, a nie powtarzać zbędnie słowa   :Confused:  

Ale, żeby nie wdawać się w nie swoją wojnę: jest pare osób zainteresowanych tym tematem a nie bezsensowną awanturą w piaskownicy. Przytoczyłam dwa najważniejsze fragmentu tekstu z  muratora: jeden za ,drugi przeciw i każdy może sam przemyśleć co jest dla niego ważniejsze. Ja osobiście chciałam wydać te 350 zł więcej na folię aluminiową, ale gdy przeczytałam, o dodatkowym ruszcie zrezygnowałam (moim zdaniem tu też autorka pisze logicznie i jej argument mnie przekonuje) bo to kolejny koszt, a ja nie wiem czy wystarczy mi na drzwi do w.c.. No i jakość wykonastwa. Wykonawcy często nie są zachwyceni nowinkami, a ja wiem patrząc na moje ściany z YTONGA 36,5 o czym piszę.  I pomimo, że jestem zadowolona z moich dachowców nie chciałabym, żeby uczyli się na moim dachu kłaść folię aluminiową, bo znowu skończy się to dla mnie bezsensownie wydanymi pieniędzmi na dobry materiał. No i mam niską ściankę kolankową, więc dla mnie  te 2,5 cm nie jest bez znaczenia. Ale gdybym miała ogrzewać dom prądem czy olejem , a nie węglem i drzewem to pewnie byłabym bardziej za zastosowaniem foli paroszczelnej aluminiowej. 

Pozdrawiam 
Kamila

----------


## Rom-Kon

...czyli następny dogmat! Trzeba uwierzyć a wtedy działa! Współczynnik przenikalności jest przeciw proporcjonalny do wiary w niego inwestora! Im wiara głębsza tym współczynnik bardziej maleje!  :Wink2:  

...innym takim dogmatem w budowlance jest oddychanie ścian... też jak się w to głęboko wierzy to już nie trzeba wentylacji robić!  :Wink2:  

No cóż... różni ludzie w różny sposób postrzegają te same zjawiska...
- pesymista widzi ciemny tunel
- optymista widzi światełko w tym tunelu
- realista widzi nadjeżdżający pociąg
- maszynista widzi trzech idiotów na torach

----------


## Kamila79

> No cóż... różni ludzie w różny sposób postrzegają te same zjawiska...
> - pesymista widzi ciemny tunel
> - optymista widzi światełko w tym tunelu
> - realista widzi nadjeżdżający pociąg
> - maszynista widzi trzech idiotów na torach


  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Barbossa

> Ale, żeby nie wdawać się w nie swoją wojnę: jest pare osób zainteresowanych tym tematem a nie bezsensowną awanturą w piaskownicy. Przytoczyłam dwa najważniejsze fragmentu tekstu z  muratora: jeden za ,drugi przeciw i każdy może sam przemyśleć co jest dla niego ważniejsze.


a czyja ta wojna?
gdzie bezsensowna awantura?
a czasopismo to nie musi być wyrocznią, mając wymagających sponsorów

----------


## Haynauer

> Napisał Kamila79
> 
> Ale, żeby nie wdawać się w nie swoją wojnę: jest pare osób zainteresowanych tym tematem a nie bezsensowną awanturą w piaskownicy. Przytoczyłam dwa najważniejsze fragmentu tekstu z  muratora: jeden za ,drugi przeciw i każdy może sam przemyśleć co jest dla niego ważniejsze.
> 
> 
> a czyja ta wojna?


jak to czyja? zabieraj wiaderko i grabki!! i to już !!!   :Lol:   :big tongue:   :Lol:  




> Napisał Kamila79
> 
> Ale, żeby nie wdawać się w nie swoją wojnę: jest pare osób zainteresowanych tym tematem a nie bezsensowną awanturą w piaskownicy. Przytoczyłam dwa najważniejsze fragmentu tekstu z  muratora: jeden za ,drugi przeciw i każdy może sam przemyśleć co jest dla niego ważniejsze.
> 
> 
> a czasopismo to nie musi być wyrocznią, mając wymagających sponsorów


mądrze prawisz, jabola można ci dać...  :Lol:   :big grin:   :big tongue:   :big grin:   :Lol:

----------


## Barbossa

dobra, idę do swojej piaskownicy   :sad: 
ale gdyby ktoś, kiedyś, coś...
to edukujcie, wszystkim się to przyda...

----------


## paula_mario

Podnoszę temat!
czym się kierować przy wyborze foli paroizolacyjnej ? Dodam, że mój dach jest z pełnym deskowaniem, daję matę ISOVER z najlepszym współczynnikiem lambdy tj 0,033 grubości 15 cm, i 5 cm Superrocka (lambda 0,036).
Jeśli zwykła folia to jaka, jeśli z powłoką aluminiową to dlaczego?

mario

----------


## lotnik

Moim skromnym zdaniem ta folia to "chłit marketingowy"
Zastanówcie się też czy dawać paraizolację nad pomieszczeniem suchym (sypialnia, pokoje) czy tylko nad mokrym (łazienka, kuchnia, suszarnia)

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Moim skromnym zdaniem ta folia to "chłit marketingowy"
> Zastanówcie się też czy dawać paraizolację nad pomieszczeniem suchym (sypialnia, pokoje) czy tylko nad mokrym (łazienka, kuchnia, suszarnia)


...zgadzam się że folia AL to chłyt ale paroizolację zalecam... lepiej mieć 25cm suchej wełny niż 30cm zawilżałej... wełna przez wilgoć traci na izolacyjności a płyta G-K jest dla pary nikłą przeszkodą praktycznie żadną. A folia to mały udział w kosztach wykończenia poddasza...

----------


## lotnik

Tak tylko jedną z głównych zalet wełny jest jej paraprzepuszczalność i gdy walniemy na to folie to wycinamy sobie tą zaletę. Rockwool zaleca stosowanie paraizolaci tylko w pomieszczeniach mokrych i moim zdaniem ma rację.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Tak tylko jedną z głównych zalet wełny jest jej paraprzepuszczalność i gdy walniemy na to folie to wycinamy sobie tą zaletę. Rockwool zaleca stosowanie paraizolaci tylko w pomieszczeniach mokrych i moim zdaniem ma rację.


Ja nie zmuszam nikogo do dawania paroizolacji! Ale na swoim poszedłbym za radą Isovera i folię dałbym...  :Wink2:  

...a do usuwania wilgoci jest sprawna wentylacja a nie oddychające płyty...

----------


## lotnik

W sypialniach raczej jest słaba wentylacja więc para powinna przechodzić przez wełnę. W łazienkach przez kratki wentylacyjne.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> W sypialniach raczej jest słaba wentylacja więc para powinna przechodzić przez wełnę. W łazienkach przez kratki wentylacyjne.


para tak samo jak dwutlenek węgla powinno się "wypuszczać" wentylacją a nie przez wełnę...

----------


## ashca

> Napisła to pani Karolina Matysiak-Rakoczy: 
> 
> "Aby mechanizm odbijania promieniowania cieplnego był skuteczny, aluminiowa powłoka nie może się z niczym stykać, bo wówczas nagrzewa się, zamiast odbijać promieniowanie. Dlatego między niskoemisyjną stroną folii a kolejnymi warstwami należy zastosować niewentylowaną szczelinę. Najwięcej trudności sprawia poprawne rozciągnięcie folii. Nie może ona obwisać między krokwiami, bo będzie się stykać z ociepleniem lub okładziną skosów. Nie może być również zbyt napięta, bo to uniemożliwi odkształcenia pod wpływem temperatury. Do prawidłowego ułożenia niezbędna jest sprawna ekipa." 
> 
> A jeśli chodzi o plusy to: 
> "Promieniowanie cieplne w mniejszym stopniu przenika wówczas do konstrukcji dachu i na zewnątrz, bo w znacznej części jest odbijane (nawet do 90%). Część odbitego promieniowania jest oddawana do pomieszczenia, a część ogrzewa powietrze znajdujące się w sczelinie . Dzięki temu zwiększa się jej opór cieplny (dwu a nawet trzykrotnie), a więc cała połać dachowa ma korzystniejszy współczynnik przenikania ciepła." 
> 
> Pozdrawiam Kamila


Czy możesz podać mi numer muratora, w którym jest ten artykuł?

----------


## lotnik

> Napisał lotnik
> 
> W sypialniach raczej jest słaba wentylacja więc para powinna przechodzić przez wełnę. W łazienkach przez kratki wentylacyjne.
> 
> 
> para tak samo jak dwutlenek węgla powinno się "wypuszczać" wentylacją a nie przez wełnę...


Jaką masz wentylację w swojej sypialni?

----------


## Barbossa

może on nie, ale ja przez kibel

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Jaką masz wentylację w swojej sypialni?


...wcześniej bardo dobrą.. przez stare okna... teraz praktycznie żadną ale do remontu... po remoncie albo reku albo dobra mechaniczna lub sprawna (?) grawitacyjna... ale do sypialni nie zamykamy drzwi więc jest to kubatura całego mieszkania....




> może on nie, ale ja przez kibel


...ja niestety jeszcze też.... ale mam nadzieję że się to zmieni...  :Wink2:

----------


## lotnik

> Napisał lotnik
> 
> 
> Jaką masz wentylację w swojej sypialni?
> 
> 
> ...wcześniej bardo dobrą.. przez stare okna... teraz praktycznie żadną :


No widzisz . Tak jest w większości mieszkań, szczelne pastikowe okna i zero webtylacji. Między innymi dlatego Rockwool nie zaleca stosowania paraizolacji nad pomieszczeniem suchym (sypialnią)

Wiesz dlaczego wykonawcy montuą tam folie paraizolacyjną???
Bo producenci mają silne lobby, chcą jak najwięcej tej folii sprzedać , skłądy budowlane też chcą duże tego sprzedac bo na tym sporo zarabiają, wykonawcy też chą tą paraizolację montować to zarabiają na materiale i na robociżnie. A kto za to wszystko płaci??? A no Ty płacisz inwestorze  Ty i wszyscy którzy budują domy i dali sie namówić na ten kit który wciskają rózni magicy- sprzedawcy i wykonawcy byśmy mieli termosik na poddaszu za sporą kase.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Wiesz dlaczego wykonawcy montuą tam folie paraizolacyjną???


...a wiesz dlaczego producent nie zaleca folii? Bo wie że jeśli inwestor chcąc zachować ten sam współczynnik przenikalności to musi kupić u niego 5cm wełny więcej! Wilgotna wełna traci na izolacyjności! A swoją drogą to jesteś podatny na marketing i socjotechniki... Dawanie folii to takie nie ekologiczne... nie naturalne... nie trendy...  Jeśli już nie można poprawić współczynników... nie da się już ulepszyć produktu za sensowne pieniądze to trzeba dobudować do niego całą otoczkę!!! Że niby ekologiczny (a ile energii idzie na ten niby ekologiczny produkt?)... bardzo modne ostatnio jest oddychanie wszystkiego... ściany... płyty na poddaszu... w klejach do glazury to nano(?) technologia...w innych produktach to tępienie bakterii! No i żyjemy w sterylnym świecie i nawet drobna infekcja może nas zabić! A wszystko po to by sprzedać produkt! W gładziach z poważnej wady (miękkość) zrobili super zaletę! Sypie się to g... ze ściany po przetarciu ręką ale to jego zaleta!!! I gips szpachlowy odchodzi do lamusa... dla mnie lepiej bo ja go szlifowałem! Ale dla inwestorów? No cóż... dla nich są te reklamy... to oni są klientami nie my wykonawcy tylko inwestorzy! I każda jedna reklama jest bardziej wiarygodna od wykonawcy nawet jeśli ma 25lat praktyki w zawodzie...

...i mnie nie przekonasz do teorii oddychania czegokolwiek! A swoją drogą to mogliby bardziej reklamować ten styl! Ta folia to potrzebna nam wykonawcom jak dziura w moście! Ino z nią kłopot i dodatkowa robota! A już masakra przy oknach dachowych! G... spada na pysk bo odkleja się od profili! Czyli ogólnie masz całkowitą rację! Wykonawcy całego kraju łączcie się! *PRECZ Z FOLIą PAROIZOLACYJNą!!!*

----------


## lotnik

Nie jestem podatny na reklamę, marketing i socjotechniki. To sprzedawcy folii stosują te metody by nakręcać sobie kase i mówiż zeby wszędzie dawać folię.
Wystarczy trochę doświadczenia, wiedzy inzynierskiej i zdrowego rozsądku by nie dawać paraizolacji na skalną wełnę w pomieszczeniach suchych i dać ją tylko w mokrych. W łazience podczas 10-cio minutowego prysznica wytwarza się nawet 3 kg pary. A ile w ciągu nocy wytworzysz jej w sypialni??? max 100 gr.nawet w dwie osoby i tą ilością napewno nie zawilgocisz wełny, wszystko przejdzie przez wełnę i będzie zdrowszy mikroklimat wewnątrz pomieszczenia.

Zaoszczędzone na folii pieniądze można nawet przeznaczyć na 5 cm dodatkowej wełny i będzie cieplej i oszczędniej

----------


## odaro

Skoro temat zeszedł na temat oddychania ścian, stropów i dachów to co sądzicie o wełnie drzewnej np. Kronotherm z Kronopolu czy Steico flex z Steico która może być stosowana w ścianach dyfuzyjne otwartych. 

Czemu wełna drzewna jest tak mało popularna czy jest tylko zarezerwowana dla budownictwa szkieletowego?

----------


## Rom-Kon

...czyli para powstała w łazience i w kuchni nie rozejdzie się po całym poddaszu?
...a mikroklimat tworzy właśnie wilgoć... zbyt mało jej powoduje złe samopoczucie... a gips (płyta+tynki) jest takim regulatorem gdy jest za wilgotno to pochłania a gdy powietrze się przesusza to oddaje wilgoć... taki bufor-regulator. Ogólnie jeśli nie liczymy łazienki i kuchni to w domach jest zbyt suche powietrze... dlatego czasem trzeba stosować nawilżacze...

A jeszcze jest jeden czynnik pomijany przez wielu ludzi! Usuwanie z pomieszczenia zużytego powietrza czyli CO2! Jeśli rano budzisz się nie wypoczęty... z bólem głowy to może być właśnie brak wentylacji!

----------


## Kamila79

> Napisła to pani Karolina Matysiak-Rakoczy: 
> 
> "Aby mechanizm odbijania promieniowania cieplnego był skuteczny, aluminiowa powłoka nie może się z niczym stykać, bo wówczas nagrzewa się, zamiast odbijać promieniowanie. Dlatego między niskoemisyjną stroną folii a kolejnymi warstwami należy zastosować niewentylowaną szczelinę. Najwięcej trudności sprawia poprawne rozciągnięcie folii. Nie może ona obwisać między krokwiami, bo będzie się stykać z ociepleniem lub okładziną skosów. Nie może być również zbyt napięta, bo to uniemożliwi odkształcenia pod wpływem temperatury. Do prawidłowego ułożenia niezbędna jest sprawna ekipa." 
> 
> A jeśli chodzi o plusy to: 
> "Promieniowanie cieplne w mniejszym stopniu przenika wówczas do konstrukcji dachu i na zewnątrz, bo w znacznej części jest odbijane (nawet do 90%). Część odbitego promieniowania jest oddawana do pomieszczenia, a część ogrzewa powietrze znajdujące się w sczelinie . Dzięki temu zwiększa się jej opór cieplny (dwu a nawet trzykrotnie), a więc cała połać dachowa ma korzystniejszy współczynnik przenikania ciepła." 
> 
> Pozdrawiam Kamila
> 			
> ...


09/2007

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Pozwolę sobie wtrącić kilka uwag w omawianej kwestii. Paroizolacja czyli ochrona warstwy ocieplającej przed zawilgoceniem to podstawa. Paroizolacja powinna być w każdym pomieszczeniu. Przegroda budowlana nie może spełniać roli kanału wentylacyjnego! Co do folii powlekanej aluminium i odbijaniu ciepła to warto by tu przytoczyć jakie promieniowanie odbija i co jest producentem tego promieniowania w pomieszczeniu i w jakiej ilości. Są to ilości marginalne. Faktem natomiast jest, że ta powlekana folia ma zwiększoną szczelność (stanowi większą barierę dla pary wodnej) czyli powinna być stosowana w pomieszczeniach wilgotnych. 
Brak paroizolacji lub stosowanie tzw. spowalniaczy powoduje zwiększone przedostanie sie pary wodnej do izolacji cieplnej, w której wraz ze spadkiem temperatury następuje wykraplanie. Kulminacyjny punt to tzw. "Punkt Rosy" (przy ujemnych temperaturach na zewnątrz zawsze występujący w materiale izolacyjnym). W okolicy tego punktu następuje zamarzanie kondensatu uwięzionego w izolacji cieplnej co powoduje znaczne obniżenie jej izolacyjności. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Bigbeat

Ja tu chciałem, eee, tylko powiedzieć, że od czasu, jak ekipa od dachu położyła tą folię, przestała mi w domu działać komórka - no ale to już było...
Chyba czas spać...

----------


## Kamila79

A ja tak sobie myślę, że najbardziej ekologiczne to byłoby mieszkanie w jaskini. No ale pod wpływem speców od reklamy co robią nam wodę z mózgu, pranie i inne takie mieszkamy w blokach lub o zgrozo zamiast żyć w stadzie uciekamy do domków jednorodzinnych, gdzie nie ma czym oddychać bo tam folie, styropiany i inne takie  :Wink2:

----------


## qbek4

Proponuję rozważyć nowy produkt, który pojawił się ostatnio na rynku. To aktywnie oddychająca inteligentna paroizolacja. Działa to to w taki sposób, że w zimie dziurki w folii, które pełnią funkcje porów, zamykają się i nie przepuszczają wilgoci do wełny. W lecie, w następstwie róznicy temperatur, pory się otwierają i wypuszczają ewentualną wilgoć w druga stronę, osuszając folię.
Teraz zła wiadomość - drogie cholerstwo. Ostatnio docieplaliśmy dach taką folią z Isovera (folia Vario Duplex), a ponieważ nam zabrakło, dokupiliśmy już dużo tańszą z Castoramy. Jednak nie było warto - znaczna różnica w jakości, niestety na korzyść Isovera. 
I nic tu na siłę nie reklamuję, żeby było jasne - klientom zawsze polecam wełnę Rockwoola  :smile:  Po prostu polecam moim zdaniem najlepsze produkty.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A niby skąd ta folia ma tą inteligencję? A niby po co ma latem tą parę wodną przepuszczać? Pory to moja żonka kupuje do zupy a znajomy murarz ma nie złe pory na każde pory (roku). A co to znaczy osuszać folię? Przecież ta folia nigdy nie będzie mokra. Co to znaczy docieplać dach folią? Może coś więcej na temat tego niezwykłego produktu?
Co to znaczy "niestety" na korzyść Isovera? Markowe produkty mają najwyższą jakość i tak powinno być a nie "niestety". Pozdrawiam.

----------


## qbek4

> A niby skąd ta folia ma tą inteligencję? A niby po co ma latem tą parę wodną przepuszczać? Pory to moja żonka kupuje do zupy a znajomy murarz ma nie złe pory na każde pory (roku). A co to znaczy osuszać folię? Przecież ta folia nigdy nie będzie mokra. Co to znaczy docieplać dach folią? Może coś więcej na temat tego niezwykłego produktu?
> Co to znaczy "niestety" na korzyść Isovera? Markowe produkty mają najwyższą jakość i tak powinno być a nie "niestety". Pozdrawiam.


hm. na taki zalew pytań nie odpowiem, bo cytując tutejszych wyjadaczy: "zanim zapytasz, poczytaj forum". Tym bardziej, że wyczuwam lekką uszczypliwość. Odsyłam też do lektury fachowej, doradców rockwolla i isovera - są bardziej cierpliwi ode mnie  :smile:  Jeden oczywisty błąd z mojej strony - ten proces "oddychania" ma osuszać oczywiście wełnę, nie folię.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Tylko, że tu nie ma mowy o żadnym procesie oddychania (osuszania) gdyż za te sprawy odpowiada folia wstępnego krycia wysokoparoprzepuszczalna lub drożna szczelina wentylacyjna. A co do doradców rockwolla to oczywiście nie czuję się kompetentny do oceny ich wiedzy nie mniej uważam, iż powinni się wypowiadać na temat swoich produktów a nie folii.
Oczywiście w mojej wypowiedzi znalazło się troszeczkę uszczypliwości skoro Cię uraziłem to bardzo przepraszam. Chodziło mi bardziej o uwypuklenie niespójności i braku merytorycznych uzasadnień w Twojej wypowiedzi. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Rom-Kon

*qbek4* z tego co zdążyłem się zorientować to na tym forum są ludzie którym ściany oddychają i są tacy którym absolutnie nie oddychają. Są tacy co wentylują pomieszczenia przez wełnę i tacy co dają szczelną paroizolację a wentylują przez sprawną wentylację... z tego co się orientuję to *Andrzej Wilhelmi* należy do tych drugich... ja zresztą też... i uważam że należy dawać szczelną paroizolację we wszystkich pomieszczeniach... usuwanie wilgoci poprzez wełnę to nieporozumienie... ale ludzi odmiennego zdania szanuję... i jeśli sobie życzą to nie będę na siłę im "wciskał" i po prostu nie dam paroizolacji.

----------


## lotnik

> . A co do doradców rockwolla to oczywiście nie czuję się kompetentny do oceny ich wiedzy nie mniej uważam, iż powinni się wypowiadać na temat swoich produktów a nie folii.
> .


  :big grin:  
Rockwool ma folię. 


Co do tej folii paroizolacyjnej już się wypowiadałem, ale powtórzę jeszcze raz.
Paroizolację Rockwool zaleca w przypadku pomieszczeń mokrych, ma bardzo dobrą wełnę hydrofobową i w sypialnich nie da jej się zamoczyć. Uwierzcie w 70 lat doświadczenia Rockwoola.
Wiem że Ursa i Isover zalecają folię na całej powierzchni poddasza widocznie to wynika z tego ze jest łatwiej tą wełną zamoczyć niż Rockwoola. 
NIe ma co już dalej tej dyskusji tylko stosować zalecenia producenta wełny, chyba to jedyne wyjśćie.

----------


## qbek4

> *qbek4* z tego co zdążyłem się zorientować to na tym forum są ludzie którym ściany oddychają i są tacy którym absolutnie nie oddychają. Są tacy co wentylują pomieszczenia przez wełnę i tacy co dają szczelną paroizolację a wentylują przez sprawną wentylację... z tego co się orientuję to *Andrzej Wilhelmi* należy do tych drugich... ja zresztą też... i uważam że należy dawać szczelną paroizolację we wszystkich pomieszczeniach... usuwanie wilgoci poprzez wełnę to nieporozumienie... ale ludzi odmiennego zdania szanuję... i jeśli sobie życzą to nie będę na siłę im "wciskał" i po prostu nie dam paroizolacji.


Ależ jak najbardziej się z tym zgadzam. Są dwie szkoły (wszędzie folia lub folia tylko w pomieszczeniach wilgotnych) i przedstawiciel każdej da sobie głowę uciąć za swoje racje (już to przerabiałem). Moim zadaniem jest poinformować klienta o wszystkich opcjach, produktach - i przedstawić to obiektywnie, zarówno z ich wadami i zaletami. O ostatatecznym kształcie decyduje zawsze... właściciel dachu.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Ale gwarancje daje wykonawca! Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Ale gwarancje daje wykonawca! Pozdrawiam.


Wydaje mi się że można już tu mówić o wariantach w obrębie tej samej technoligii. Jeśli już producenci np. Rockwool dopuszczają brak paroizolacji (z tych czy innych względów) to nie powinno być problemów... zawsze jednak w umowie można zastrzec że na wyraźne żądanie inwestora...

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Całkowicie nie zgadzam się z argumentacją Rockwoola. Wykonawca nie może wykonywać robót niezgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną i życzenia inwestora nic do tego nie mają. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## lotnik

A ja się zgadzam. Wełna Rockwoola jest hydrofobowa i nie przyjmuje wilgoci z powietrza, wiec od pary w sypialni sie nie zamoczy w jednoczesnie oddycha. Mają 70 lat doświadczenia w tym co robią i napewno wiedzą jak to robic. Ich argumentacja jest logiczna. Poczytaj o wełnie skalnej, poczytaj aprobaty, mozesz nawet polać wełnę wodą , podpalić (są tacy na forum którzy twierdzą że się pali heheheeh) i przemyśl sprawe.

----------


## Krzysztofik

> A ja się zgadzam. Wełna Rockwoola jest hydrofobowa i nie przyjmuje wilgoci z powietrza, wiec od pary w sypialni sie nie zamoczy w jednoczesnie oddycha. Mają 70 lat doświadczenia w tym co robią i napewno wiedzą jak to robic. Ich argumentacja jest logiczna. Poczytaj o wełnie skalnej, poczytaj aprobaty, mozesz nawet polać wełnę wodą , podpalić (są tacy na forum którzy twierdzą że się pali heheheeh) i przemyśl sprawe.


Wełna składa się z włókien i powietrza.
Włókna niech będą hydrofobowe.
Zastanawiam się po co wpuszczać między te włókna wilgotne powietrze  :Confused:

----------


## budulec1

[quote="qbek4"]Proponuję rozważyć nowy produkt, który pojawił się ostatnio na rynku. To aktywnie oddychająca inteligentna paroizolacja.[quote]
ludziom to się w d* poprzewracało   :big grin:  
Czy mógłbyś podać nazwę tego ustrojstwa?

----------


## budulec1

> Proponuję rozważyć nowy produkt, który pojawił się ostatnio na rynku. To aktywnie oddychająca inteligentna paroizolacja. .


ludziom to się w d* poprzewracało   :big grin:  
Czy mógłbyś podać nazwę tego ustrojstwa?

----------


## budulec1

> A ja się zgadzam. Wełna Rockwoola jest hydrofobowa i nie przyjmuje wilgoci z powietrza, wiec od pary w sypialni sie nie zamoczy w jednoczesnie oddycha. .


Nie wierzę, że tak twierdzi Rockwool. Czy możesz podać źródło?

----------


## odaro

Widzę że dyskusja się cały czas toczy....

a znacie już *efekt torby foliowej*   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Zapraszam do lektury http://www.paroizolacja.pl/efekt_zjawisko.html

----------


## qbek4

> Napisał qbek4
> 
> Proponuję rozważyć nowy produkt, który pojawił się ostatnio na rynku. To aktywnie oddychająca inteligentna paroizolacja. .
> 
> 
> ludziom to się w d* poprzewracało   
> Czy mógłbyś podać nazwę tego ustrojstwa?


folia Vario coś tam Duplex  :smile:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Całkowicie nie zgadzam się z argumentacją Rockwoola. Wykonawca nie może wykonywać robót niezgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną i życzenia inwestora nic do tego nie mają. Pozdrawiam.


...też się nie zgadzam z Rockwoolem... ale ja jestem tylko wykonawcą... Jeśli Rockwool opracował taką technologię... podaje w kartach produktu i zaleceniach że można bez paroizolacji to jeśli klient sobie życzy taką technologię zastosuję - po uwzględnieniu tego w umowie... czy jest to niezgodne ze sztuką budowlaną? Według mnie tak... ale odpowiedzialność przenoszę na firmę Rockwool i jej fachowców... pewnie fachowców od marketingu ale zawsze fachowców... czy w innym wypadku na życzenie inwestora bym świadomie złamał zasady sztuki budowlanej? Pewnie nie... no chyba że inna firma np. Knauf stwierdziłaby że płyty można kłaść lewą stroną a inwestor by sobie tego życzył... W tym przypadku producent powinien wiedzieć lepiej... powinien...

...a swoją drogą Rockwool nic nie podaje jak zmienia się współczynnik oporu pod wpływem zawilgocenia wełny w stosunku do suchej wełny... ciekawe jak to jest w końcówce zimy... a zmienia się zawsze nawet przy paroizolacji... a Rockwool z zarzutów się oczyści... bo zaleca 25cm wełny i nawet jak zawilżeje to i tak normy taka grubość będzie nadal spełniać...  :Wink2:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> A ja się zgadzam. Wełna Rockwoola jest hydrofobowa i nie przyjmuje wilgoci z powietrza, wiec od pary w sypialni sie nie zamoczy w jednoczesnie oddycha. Mają 70 lat doświadczenia w tym co robią i napewno wiedzą jak to robic. Ich argumentacja jest logiczna. Poczytaj o wełnie skalnej, poczytaj aprobaty, mozesz nawet polać wełnę wodą , podpalić (są tacy na forum którzy twierdzą że się pali heheheeh) i przemyśl sprawe.


...a ruskie zegarki są całkowicie wodoszczelne! Jeśli je napełnić wodą to nie uronią ani kropelki!!!  :Wink2:

----------


## budulec1

> Napisał budulec1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał qbek4
> 
> ...


rzeczywiście jest coś takiego jak Vario KM duplex firmy Isover. Ulotka brzmi rozsądnie, tylko z tym oddychaniem trochę przesadzili  :big grin:

----------


## Trociu

> Napisał qbek4
> 
> Proponuję rozważyć nowy produkt, który pojawił się ostatnio na rynku. To aktywnie oddychająca inteligentna paroizolacja. .
> 
> 
> ludziom to się w d* poprzewracało   
> Czy mógłbyś podać nazwę tego ustrojstwa?


Ewentualnie Corotop jeszcze coś podobnego robi - http://www.paroizolacja.pl/

----------


## Rom-Kon

...czyli Isover poszedł troszkę dalej... zimą "szczelna" latem przepuszczalna... tylko po jakiego grzyba latem przepuszczalna? czemu to ma niby służyć? Według wyznawców teorii oddychania wszystkiego to właśnie zimą ma "oddychać" a latem to otwiera się okna... cieplej na dworze itp. ...że niby ma się suszyć? Latem wełnę wygrzeje to i wysuszy się przez membranę lub szczelinę wentylacyjną... dla mnie troszkę brak logiki w tym.... to tak jak jeden na forun zachwalał cudowne posadzki termoizolacyjne idealne do ogrzewania podłogowego... pewnie by woda w rurkach za szybko nie stygła...  :Wink2:  

...ale jak to mówi mój szwagierek są różne rzeczy które nie śniły się nawet fizjologom   :big grin:

----------


## lotnik

> Napisał lotnik
> 
> A ja się zgadzam. Wełna Rockwoola jest hydrofobowa i nie przyjmuje wilgoci z powietrza, wiec od pary w sypialni sie nie zamoczy w jednoczesnie oddycha. Mają 70 lat doświadczenia w tym co robią i napewno wiedzą jak to robic. Ich argumentacja jest logiczna. Poczytaj o wełnie skalnej, poczytaj aprobaty, mozesz nawet polać wełnę wodą , podpalić (są tacy na forum którzy twierdzą że się pali heheheeh) i przemyśl sprawe.
> 
> 
> ...a ruskie zegarki są całkowicie wodoszczelne! Jeśli je napełnić wodą to nie uronią ani kropelki!!!


Żeby być na czasie to musisz sie douczać.

Argument, że jest to Rockwool stosuje chwyt marketingowy by nie dawać folii upada bo Rockwool ma w sprzedaży folię  :smile: 


Poczytaj:
http://www.rockwool.pl/sw60198.asp

A jak nie wierzysz to sprawdz aprobatę, tam jest przy kazdym produkcie napisane ile chłonie wody, a jak nie wierzysz to np Rocktona czy Superrocka  na wagę, potem wsadz do wody a potem znowu na wagę i wtedy jeszcze raz pomyśl. Następnie spróbuj to samo zrobić z wełną szklaną   :Lol:  

A to ze Rockwool zaleca 25 cm to też mozesz policzyć R jak wiesz jak a zapewnim Cię ze to wyliczenie na poziomie 5 kl podstawówki

----------


## qbek4

> ...czyli Isover poszedł troszkę dalej... zimą "szczelna" latem przepuszczalna... tylko po jakiego grzyba latem przepuszczalna? czemu to ma niby służyć? Według wyznawców teorii oddychania wszystkiego to właśnie zimą ma "oddychać" a latem to otwiera się okna... cieplej na dworze itp. ...że niby ma się suszyć? Latem wełnę wygrzeje to i wysuszy się przez membranę lub szczelinę wentylacyjną... dla mnie troszkę brak logiki w tym.... to tak jak jeden na forun zachwalał cudowne posadzki termoizolacyjne idealne do ogrzewania podłogowego... pewnie by woda w rurkach za szybko nie stygła...  
> 
> ...ale jak to mówi mój szwagierek są różne rzeczy które nie śniły się nawet fizjologom


w założeniach działa toto tak - powietrze razem z wilgocią napiera zawsze od ciepłego do zimnego - wyrównanie róznicy temperatur. dzieki temu w lato, przy założeniu że na zewnątrz budyku jest w upalne dni cieplej niż wewnątrz, powietrze to napiera do środka domu. Zajebiście inteligentna  :wink:  folia "wyczuwa" przepływ powietrza w drugą stronę, otwiera swoje pory, a powietrze wraz z wilgocią przedostaje sie od wełny do wewnątrz, wysuszając wełnę. Pewnie pod warunkiem, że strych nie jest nagrzany...

----------


## Rom-Kon

*lotnik* gdy kończą się argumenty to zaczynają epitety?  :big grin:  

...ciekawe o ile zmieni się to R w końcu zimy... jakoś żadnego algorytmu na to nie znalazłem na stronach Rockwoola... więc i z policzeniem mam problemy... gdyby było wiadomo ile pochłonie wilgoci taka wełna to już prędzej... ale ile? 1%? 3%? a może 20%? nic na ten temat nie znalazłem... szczerze to mało szukałem... ale jednak powinno mi się rzucić w oczy...

...są ludzie co wyznają ortodoksyjnie wiarę w oddychanie przegród i podchodzą do tego dogmatycznie! I żadne autorytety nie są wstanie ich przekonać... po prostu wiara...

----------


## budulec1

> Argument, że jest to Rockwool stosuje chwyt marketingowy by nie dawać folii upada bo Rockwool ma w sprzedaży folię 
> 
> 
> Poczytaj:
> http://www.rockwool.pl/sw60198.asp
> 
> A jak nie wierzysz to sprawdz aprobatę, tam jest przy kazdym produkcie napisane ile chłonie wody, a jak nie wierzysz to np Rocktona czy Superrocka  na wagę, potem wsadz do wody a potem znowu na wagę i wtedy jeszcze raz pomyśl. Następnie spróbuj to samo zrobić z wełną szklaną   
> 
> A to ze Rockwool zaleca 25 cm to też mozesz policzyć R jak wiesz jak a zapewnim Cię ze to wyliczenie na poziomie 5 kl podstawówki


a powiedz Ty mi proszę gdzie ten Rockwool odradza paroizolację?
bo chętnie do nich zadzwonię porozmawiać.

To że wełna jest hydrofobowa oznacza nie miej nie więcej tylko tyle, że możesz ją stosować w warunkach podwyższonej wlgotności, a nie to, że paroizolacja jest zbedna.
pzdr

----------


## budulec1

> ...ciekawe o ile zmieni się to R w końcu zimy... jakoś żadnego algorytmu na to nie znalazłem na stronach Rockwoola... więc i z policzeniem mam problemy... gdyby było wiadomo ile pochłonie wilgoci taka wełna to już prędzej... ale ile? 1%? 3%? a może 20%? nic na ten temat nie znalazłem... szczerze to mało szukałem... ale jednak powinno mi się rzucić w oczy...


parametr lambda zawsze jest podawany dla określonych warunków. Standardowo sa to warunki średniowilgotne i wilgotne. Podobnie jest w normach

pzdr

----------


## lotnik

> Napisał lotnik
> 
> 
> 
> Argument, że jest to Rockwool stosuje chwyt marketingowy by nie dawać folii upada bo Rockwool ma w sprzedaży folię 
> 
> 
> Poczytaj:
> http://www.rockwool.pl/sw60198.asp
> ...


np tu: http://www.rockwool.pl/sw60311.asp
a telefon do doradców znajdziesz tu: http://www.rockwool.pl/sw60173.asp

Czytaj , dzwoń, napewno wiele nowego  się dowiesz

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...)Czytaj , dzwoń, napewno wiele nowego  się dowiesz


Taaa a o kredytach i wszystkich niuansach z tym związanych pójdę agencji- przedstawiciela banku a miła pani mnie poinformuje rzetelnie co i jak... jak myślicie? Miła pani poinformuje mnie o  kredycie najlepszym dla mnie czy o największej prowizji dla siebie?

Dlaczego wysyłasz mnie na stronę producenta?  Przecież to nie jest miarodajne i przede wszystkim obiektywne źródło! Podaj mi niezależne opinie na ten temat. Jakiś autorytet świata nauki i techniki który wyraźnie napisał-powiedział że ta technologia jest zgodna ze sztuką budowlaną... Dlaczego ja oferując moje usługi (w celu zarobienia pieniędzy) czasem by wejść na robotę muszę przedstawić referencję?  Dlaczego firmie która produkuje produkt za pieniądze i walczący z konkurencją o rynek czyli sprzedaż to takiej firmie ufa się bezgranicznie... cokolwiek powie to jest święte i niepodważalne! Dużo ludzi z tego forum zarzuca Muratorowi brak obiektywizmu bo zamieszcza reklamy firm których produkty opisuje - ocenia. A producentowi ufacie bezgranicznie... bo napisał... i tak musi być... amen.
Sorry ale dla mnie to  http://www.rockwool.pl/sw60311.asp jest reklama! I będę to odbierał jako reklamę... To jest pisane dla klientów... ja nim nie jestem... dla mnie ważna jest karta z danymi technicznymi, aprobaty, normy, dopuszczenia etc...

konkluzja z tego taka... Panowie! Przedstawcie mi jakieś opracowanie naukowe - techniczne niezależnej osoby... ja się z nim zapoznam... może zrozumiem może nie... zależy czy mój poziom nie jest za niski... jeśli w podpisie będzie autorytet (ogólnie przyjęty) to przyjmę to i bez problemów zacznę to stosować i z czystym sumieniem będę przedstawiać to jako jedną z opcji i że jest to zgodne ze sztuką budowlaną.

...na konkurencyjnych forach "działa" pan T.B. (pewnie wiecie o kim mowa) który dociepla wszystko od środka... jadą po nim jak po łysej kobyle... żadne argumenty nie docierają... żadne autorytety... może to prekursor nowych technologii? Ma ciężkie życie... Mnie wystarczy jedno porządne niezależne źródło i zmienię swoje poglądy...

----------


## Rom-Kon

> A jak nie wierzysz to sprawdz aprobatę, tam jest przy kazdym produkcie napisane ile chłonie wody, *a jak nie wierzysz to np Rocktona czy Superrocka  na wagę, potem wsadz do wody a potem znowu na wagę i wtedy jeszcze raz pomyśl.* Następnie spróbuj to samo zrobić z wełną szklaną   
> 
> A to ze Rockwool zaleca 25 cm to też mozesz policzyć R jak wiesz jak a zapewnim Cię ze to wyliczenie na poziomie 5 kl podstawówki


ale ja nie docieplam basenu pływackiego tylko poddasze! Ja nie zanurzam wełny we wodzie tylko najwyżej przepuszczam parę wodną! I by to było miarodajne to z zewnętrznej strony powinno być -20*C od środka +25*C i czas... tydzień... miesiąc... i oczywiście od zewnątrz membrana a od wewnątrz płyta... i wtedy na wagę z taką wełną... a nie moczenie we wodzie czyli warunki jakich nigdy (przy szczelnej membranie) mieć nie będzie! To tak jakby o paroszczelności przekonywała nas wodoszczelność membrany! Wystarczy słoik z wodą gumka i kawałek membrany... wiadomo co zrobić... i odwrócić słoik... woda nie poleci czyli membrana jest paroszczelna (kompletna bzdura)... a na oko tak wygląda! Albo "hydrofobizacja" mechaniczna tropiku namiotu! Wystarczyło zwykłą tkaninę mocno napiąć i nie przepuszczała deszczu! Czyli zwykła szmata nie przepuszcza wody!!! Dowód - namiot! ...hmmm prościej było z parasolem   :Wink2:

----------


## lotnik

Widze, ze moje ardumenty do Ciebie nie trafiaja wiesz swoje i już. Nawet to co producent zaleca też nie wiec nie ma sensu dalsza dyskusja. W tych linkach co Ci podałem sa też apropaty, nawet znajdziesz filmik jak docieplać.
Docieplaj dalej jak docieplałeś bo wiesz najlepiej jak to robic, nawet lepiej od Rockwoola który robi  to juz 70 lat zna swój produkt i wie jak go stosować i i jego inżynierowie zalecają inaczej.

----------


## Rom-Kon

Na podanych stronach nie znalazłem nic oprócz reklamy produktu i dążenia producenta by właśnie jego wełnę kupić... strona ta była robiona przez wysokiej klasy fachowców od marketingu i socjotechniki (taką firmę stać na najlepszych fachowców!) z nastawieniem by jak najwięcej sprzedać danego produktu.

...autentyczny - słyszany przeze mnie tekst na bazarze: 
 - Pani! a te śliwki robaki mają?
 - nie.....
 - Pani! a te śliwki są pryskane?
 - nie......

No i usłyszała pani to co chciała.... oczywiście śliwki kupiła z przekonaniem że bez robali i oczywiście z upraw ekologicznych...

----------


## lotnik

Już pisałem buduj jak chcesz. Tylko ludzi trzeba trochę uświadomić zę wykonawca może coś zrobić żle. Są na to przykłady, nawet w tym poscie. Jak ileś lat robisz z tą folią to cieżko Ci sie przestawic na robienie bez, bo i tak klient płaci za folie i Twoja robotę. Na wełnie szklanej dawaj nawet tone folii ale na skalną nie dawaj wcale w pomieszczeniu suchym. Nic dziwnego że są wykonawcy którzy sie nie idą z czasem i nie stosują nowych technologii i metod bo po co sie uczyć no nie? 
Wyjeżdzasz z jakąś socjotechniką, śliwkami , bazarem itp. Rób jak uważasz
Praca u podstaw normalnie.

----------


## Rom-Kon

...a ja tylko chcę poznać odpowiedzi na moje pytania... i niestety nie dostaję...

...ale polecam lekturę artykułu:
http://www.muratorplus.pl/technika/i...7082_27531.htm

i nadal stawiam pytanie:

Jak się zmieni lambda, R, czy U przegrody bez paroizolacji jak i z zastosowaniem paroizolacji. jaka to jest różnica... Czy jest to znacząca różnica czy pomijalnie mała... liczby! liczby! liczby! Czy jeśli nie dam paroizolacji czy wzrośnie mi rachunek za gaz? Jeśli tak to o ile!!! A jeśli nie to skąd takie dane??? Proszę o przykład!!! *Lotnik* jeśli masz takie dane to podziel się ze mną... z nami...

Jeszcze jedna kwestia... udział w "wentylacji" ścian, skosów i sufitu to zaledwie *ok. 3%* całej ogólnej wentylacji więc teraz kłócimy się o te 3%!!! Bo reszta tj. 97% odbywa się innymi drogami... I te 3% ma tak decydujące znaczenie na mikroklimat pomieszczeń???

Jeśli ktoś chce poczytać na temat folii z powłoką z AL to polecam artykuł: 
http://termodom.pl/buduj/materialy_i...ie_refleksyjne

...mały cytat z tego: "Z powodu rosnących kontrowersji wokół sprawy faktycznych właściwości cieplnych  przegród z izolacjami refleksyjnymi, w Europejskiej Organizacji ds. Aprobat Technicznych (EOTA) oraz w Europejskim Komitecie Normalizacyjnym (CEN) prowadzone są prace w celu podania właściwej, uwierzytelnionej metody badań."
...więc jeszcze musimy trochę poczekać na miarodajne badania... teraz to każdy sobie rzepkę skrobie i dochodzi do wyników tylko sobie znanymi drogami...

----------


## Barbossa

> Nic dziwnego że są wykonawcy którzy sie nie idą z czasem i nie stosują nowych technologii i metod bo po co sie uczyć no nie?


masz rację
niektórzy idą do przodu, stosują np folię alu, folię kubełkową i inne sofistyczne wynalazki
a bezmyślne stosowanie (lub nie-) nazywasz uczeniem się

----------


## lotnik

Rom-Kon powoływanie sie na artykół który napisał gość z Termoorganiki niewiele wnosi, przecież nie mógł nic napisać. Tak jak w tym z Rockwoola

http://www.muratorplus.pl/technika/i...7082_31238.htm

Każdy pokazuje zalety swojego i autor (pracownik producenta styropianu) nie napisz nic złego na styropian, analogicznie o wełnie

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

"lotnik" czy zaślepienie jednym produktem nie pozwala Ci logicznie myśleć? Żadna wełna (skalna czy szklana) nie nasiąka! Nasiąkanie takiego materiału izolacyjnego to  wypieranie uwięzionego w nim powietrza przez wodę.
Wracając do wentylacji uważam, że pomieszczenia powinny by wentylowane przez kanały wentylacyjne a nie przez przegrody budowlane (ściany, stropy). Izolacji cieplnej zagraża każda ilość wilgoci, która może ulec kondensacji. Stosowanie folii spowalniającej przepływ pary wodnej uważam za nieporozumienie a mówienie, że to folia inteligentna to już duże nadużycie. Wypisywanie bzdur, że otwiera jakieś "pory" to przepuszcza a jak zamyka to nie przepuszcza. Zastosowanie tej folii może spowodować tylko jedno zniknięcie zagrzybienia ze ścian. Zjawisko to przesunie się do wnętrza ściany czyli nadal jest ale go nie widać. Podobnie jest z nocnikiem, można go wsunąć pod łóżko i nie będzie go widać ale to wcale nie znaczy, że go nie ma! Będzie go czuć tak jak i te ściany. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Rom-Kon powoływanie sie na artykół który napisał gość z Termoorganiki niewiele wnosi, przecież nie mógł nic napisać. Tak jak w tym z Rockwoola
> 
> http://www.muratorplus.pl/technika/i...7082_31238.htm
> 
> *Każdy pokazuje zalety swojego i autor (pracownik producenta styropianu) nie napisz nic złego na styropian, analogicznie o wełnie*


...czyli pomału łapiesz o co mi chodzi?   :big grin:  Zaletą styropianu jest jego nikła paroprzepuszczlaność a zaletą wełny jest jej wysoka paroprzepuszczalność! I kto ma rację? ...zależy po której stronie barykady stoisz! To jest wojna! Wojna o klienta! ...a z artykułu Termoorganiki więcej można się dowiedzieć niż z Rockwoola... ten ostatni bardzo ogólnikowy... nastawiony tylko na promocję własnej marki... dużo wody treści brak...

...a odpowiedzi na moje pytania nadal brak...

----------


## Zbigniew Rudnicki

*We wszystkich pomieszczeniach* na poddaszu izolowanych wełną (a nie tylko w łazienkach i kuchniach) trzeba stosować folię paroizolacyjną (czy też spowalniającą).
A to z tego względu, że w zimie należy utrzymywać (zwykle przez nawilżanie) wilgotność we wnętrzach rzędu 45-50%, zwłaszcza w sypialniach. 
Bez paroizolacji przez gips-karton będzie przechodzić z wnętrza para wodna i w dużej części wykropli się ona w wełnie, juz przy temperaturach zewnętrznych rzędu -5 stopni.
(ten cholerny, a niezrozumiały punkt rosy).

----------


## budulec1

> *We wszystkich pomieszczeniach* na poddaszu izolowanych wełną (a nie tylko w łazienkach i kuchniach) trzeba stosować folię paroizolacyjną (czy też spowalniającą).
> A to z tego względu, że w zimie należy utrzymywać (zwykle przez nawilżanie) wilgotność we wnętrzach rzędu 45-50%, zwłaszcza w sypialniach. 
> Bez paroizolacji przez gips-karton będzie przechodzić z wnętrza para wodna i w dużej części wykropli się ona w wełnie, juz przy temperaturach zewnętrznych rzędu -5 stopni.
> (ten cholerny, a niezrozumiały punkt rosy).



ponieważ zgadzam się z tą Twoją wypowiedzią, postanowiłem to wyrazić  :big grin:  
zeby ie było ze zawsze się czepiam

----------


## starki

> Czy warto zakładać folie paroizolacyjną z ekranem aluminiowym?


Opor cieplny szczeliny 2,5cm z folia aluminiowa jest przy pomyslnych zalozeniach dla foli aluminiowej porownywalny z warstwa 2cm welny. Zatem dla oporu cieplnego nie warto zakladac foli z ekranem aluminowym. Koszt samej foli jest w zasadzie do zaakceptowania, jednak dodatkowo trzeba doliczyc koszt profili do zrobienia szczeliny miedzy folia a plytamk k-g. Folia aluminiowa bez szczeliny nie ma wiekszego sensu jezeli chodzi i opor cieplny. 

Podsumowujac: Jezeli chcemy oszczednosci w ogrzewaniu lepiej (troche cieplej i taniej) dac 2cm wiecej welny niz kombinowac z ekranami i szczelinami.

Chyba ze ktos zna jakis patent na tanie wykonanie szczeliny?

ms.

----------


## frykow

Skoro już temat został podniesiony, to chciałem zapytać:




> Napisła to pani Karolina Matysiak-Rakoczy:
> 
> "Aby mechanizm odbijania promieniowania cieplnego był skuteczny, aluminiowa powłoka nie może się z niczym stykać, bo wówczas nagrzewa się, zamiast odbijać promieniowanie. [...]


To po co w takim razie tą folię daje się w podłogę, pod ogrzewanie? Każdy sobie zaprzecza.

----------


## Barbossa

ale przecież tam jest również szczelina
rzędu nano, mikro piko albo atomu, co kto woli
a to, biorąc odpowiednią linijkę to nic, lub wszechświat
czyli marketing

----------


## starki

No to moze maly eksperyment. Kostka lodu w:

1) pudelku ze styropianu 2cm i k-g
2) pudelku ze styropianu 2cm, folii alu i k-g
3) pudelku ze styropianu 2cm, folii alu, szczeliny i k-g
4) pudelku z folii alu i k-g
5) pudelku z folii alu, szczeliny i k-g

Oraz pomiar czasu po jakim kostka sie rozpusci. Test do wykonania w domu i bedzie mozna samodzielnie ocenic co najbardziej sie oplaca.

Testerow prosze o podzielenie sie wynikami.

ms.

----------


## zbigmor

> Napisał Zbigniew Rudnicki
> 
> *We wszystkich pomieszczeniach* na poddaszu izolowanych wełną (a nie tylko w łazienkach i kuchniach) trzeba stosować folię paroizolacyjną (czy też spowalniającą).
> A to z tego względu, że w zimie należy utrzymywać (zwykle przez nawilżanie) wilgotność we wnętrzach rzędu 45-50%, zwłaszcza w sypialniach. 
> Bez paroizolacji przez gips-karton będzie przechodzić z wnętrza para wodna i w dużej części wykropli się ona w wełnie, juz przy temperaturach zewnętrznych rzędu -5 stopni.
> (ten cholerny, a niezrozumiały punkt rosy).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mnie uczyli, że wilgoć nie wytrąci się w jednorodnej przegrodzie (a za takie uznawane są i styropian i wełna), ale tylko na styku tych przegród. Co więcej, praktyka to potwierdza. Ale może ja się nie znam...

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Co rozumiesz pod stwierdzeniem "wilgoć się nie wytrąci"? Jednorodność materiału nie ma tu nic do rzeczy. Warunkiem kondensacji jest stopień nasycenia i temperatura. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## zbigmor

> Co rozumiesz pod stwierdzeniem "wilgoć się nie wytrąci"? Jednorodność materiału nie ma tu nic do rzeczy. Warunkiem kondensacji jest stopień nasycenia i temperatura. Pozdrawiam.



Para nie zmieni stanu skupienia z gazowego na ciekły. jednorodność materiału ma tu bardzo dużo do rzeczy. Jak ktoś nie wierzy niech poobserwuje zaizolowane ściany lub przeprowadzi kilka eksperymentów. Woda się nie wytrąci wewnątrz styropianu (to w miarę oczywiste bo niewiele jej się tam dostanie) czy wełny(to już trudno sobie wyobrazić, ale tak jest). Nie zmienia to jednak praw fizyki.
W innym przypadku dom ocieplony wełną zawsze miałby wierzchnią warstwę ociekającą wodą. Widział ktoś coś takiego? Mokry tynk widziałem (bo to inna warstwa), ale wełnę na elewacji jeszcze nie.

----------


## K160

Całkowicie się zgadzam, że szaleństwo marketingowe zrobiło większości ludzi sieczkę w głowie.

Proszę mi wyjaśnić co strasznego się stanie, jeśli przy izolacji poddasza w starej, remontowanej chałupie drewnianej (dach dwuspadowy, bez lukarn, prosty, nowe krokwie, płyta osb, papa, gont) ZAMIAST folii i wełny dam, coś co się nazywa MATA TERMOIZOLACYJNA Alufox ?

Jest to mata o grubości 5mm składająca się z dwóch arkuszy aluminium, a pomiędzy nimi pianka poliuretanowa. Podobno ma to to:
współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła (NBN B62-201) 0,034 W/mK

więcej na stronie: http://www.alufox.pl/index.php?page=...ygrywa&lang=pl

Za wentylację poddasza będze odpowiadać szczelina wentylacyjna od okapu do kalenicy, oraz rozszczelnione okna dachowe.

Chcę ją przybić po zewnętrznej stronie krokwii (wzdłuż krokwii) z lekkim nawisem. Poddasze od wewnątrz będzie wykańczane boazerią.

Podejrzewam, że problemem będzie skraplanie się pary wodnej od wewnętrznej strony tej maty, ale może dałoby się (dzięki dużemu spadkowi dachu) wyprowadzić tę parę wodną na zewnątrz ?  Albo dać warstwę foli paroizolacyjnej od środka, żeby ewentualnie woda kapała na nią , a nie na deski ?

Dlaczego kombinuje jak koń pod górę ? Bowiem nie lubię wełny, nie znoszę kurzu, nie wierzę, że włokna szklane rozpuszczają się w organiźmie i jestem przekonany, że bardzo łatwo może dojść do zawilgocenia się wełny i porastania grzybów. Chcę mieć zdrową góralską chałupę, w której może być nawet chłodniej , byle zdrowo.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...ocieplony wełną zawsze miałby wierzchnią warstwę ociekającą wodą...


Wykroplenie kondensatu nastąpi na 100% gdy spadek temperatury spowoduje, że para wodna znajdzie się w stanie nasyconym. Tzw. temperatura punktu rosy zawsze wystąpi wewnątrz izolacji i dlatego efekty nie są widoczne! Skoro jak twierdzisz zjawisko kondensacji nie występuje to w jakim celu stosujemy paroizolację i w jakim celu tak walczymy o drożną szczelinę wentylacyjną? A no po to aby znacznie utrudnić dostęp parze wodnej do izolacji cieplnej a już się tam dostanie żeby mogła w określonych warunkach tą izolację opuścić. Powiem jeszcze tak: nie dość, że  para wodna do izolacji cieplnej się dostaje, skrapla się a przy ujemnych temperaturach na zewnątrz nawet ten kondensat zamarza. Zjawisko to znacznie pogarsza parametry izolacji cieplnej. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## budulec1

> A mnie uczyli, że wilgoć nie wytrąci się w jednorodnej przegrodzie (a za takie uznawane są i styropian i wełna), ale tylko na styku tych przegród. Co więcej, praktyka to potwierdza. Ale może ja się nie znam...





> Para nie zmieni stanu skupienia z gazowego na ciekły. jednorodność materiału ma tu bardzo dużo do rzeczy. Jak ktoś nie wierzy niech poobserwuje zaizolowane ściany lub przeprowadzi kilka eksperymentów. Woda się nie wytrąci wewnątrz styropianu (to w miarę oczywiste bo niewiele jej się tam dostanie) czy wełny(to już trudno sobie wyobrazić, ale tak jest). Nie zmienia to jednak praw fizyki. 
> W innym przypadku dom ocieplony wełną zawsze miałby wierzchnią warstwę ociekającą wodą. Widział ktoś coś takiego? Mokry tynk widziałem (bo to inna warstwa), ale wełnę na elewacji jeszcze nie.


Zbigmor, nie wiem gdzie Cię tego uczyli, ale są tylko dwa wyjścia, albo Cię źle uczyli, albo Cię nienauczyli   :big grin:  
pozdrawiam

----------


## HenoK

> W łazience podczas 10-cio minutowego prysznica wytwarza się *nawet 3 kg pary*.


Policzmy.
Aby 3kg wody zamienić w parę potrzeba (podaje za danymi ze strony  http://kepler.am.gdynia.pl/~zot/prac...leFizyczne.htm dla temperatury wody 60 st. C) 2359 kJ/kg x 3kg = 7077 kJ = 1,966kWh. Skąd to ilość ciepła w ciągu 10minut miałaby znaleźć się w łazience ? Oczywiście z ciepłej wody. Przy parowaniu obniża się temperatura ciepłej wody załóżmy, że woda o temperaturze 45 st. C (taka woda dla ciała to już woda gorąca) obniża swą temperaturę do 35 st. C. Ile wody musielibyśmy zużyć, aby wytworzyć te 1,966kWh ciepła potrzebne do odparowania 3kg wody ? Z prostego rachunku wynika, że 169L. Wszystko to w czasie 10 minutowej kąpieli. Dla porównania podam, że statystyczne dzienne zużycie ciepłej wody o temperaturze 55 st. C w domu jednorodzinnym wynosi 35L/1 osobę.

Skąd więc te 3kg pary ?

----------


## am76

Witam
Powiedzcie proszę, czy wiadomo już może czy warto stosować aluminiową paroizolację na poddaszu? Jak sprawa może wyglądać w przypadku ogrzewania podłogowego w którym jak wiemy grzejemy przez promieniowanie?

Pozdr, AM

----------


## mattdl

> Witam
> Powiedzcie proszę, czy wiadomo już może czy warto stosować aluminiową paroizolację na poddaszu? Jak sprawa może wyglądać w przypadku ogrzewania podłogowego w którym jak wiemy grzejemy przez promieniowanie?
> Pozdr, AM


ja tam zamierzam ją zastosować tylko temu, że jest lepsza pod względem paroszczelności i odporniejsza na rozerwanie od folii żółtej a różnica ok. 150zł jest do przełknięcia

----------


## edde

a ja uznałem ze aluminiowa wcale nie jest niezbędna, dodatkową kasę wolałem włożyć w dobre taśmy do sklejania i przyklejania, uważam ze ważniejsze jest porządne, dokładne położenie i sklejenie folii niż to czy jest żółta czy srebrna, wytrzymałości na rozrywanie to zwykła polietylenowa ma aż zanadto, to nie membrana dachowa, 
i takim sposobem w  zeszłym tygodniu skończyłem przyklejanie żółtej atestowanej folii polietylenowej 0,2mm, klejonej szerokimi taśmami bodajże dorkena na zakładach, dwustronnymi wzmacnianymi od membran (coro-cośtam chyba) i jest ok

----------


## fmau

Podnoszę temat.

Różnica w cenie produktów z ekranem nie jest duża, materiał wytrzymały. Można przełknąć.

Gdyby nie jeden fakt. Czy to prawda, że taka folia praktycznie uniemożliwia rozmowę telefoniczną przez telefon komórkowy na poddaszu, lub zmniejsza drastycznie zasięg?

Bo jeśli tak, to nie widzę sensu robienia ,,klatki faradaya'' na poddasza. Ktoś to potwierdzi?

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## surgi22

Ciekawy artykuł , folia aluminiowa jednak działa ( nie zazsąpi termoizolacji ze steropianu,wełny, panki PUR itp. ale może ją poprawić )
http://www.itb.pl/nf/pdf/P01.pdf

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Podnoszę temat.
> 
> Różnica w cenie produktów z ekranem nie jest duża, materiał wytrzymały. Można przełknąć.
> 
> Gdyby nie jeden fakt. Czy to prawda, że taka folia praktycznie uniemożliwia rozmowę telefoniczną przez telefon komórkowy na poddaszu, lub zmniejsza drastycznie zasięg?
> 
> Bo jeśli tak, to nie widzę sensu robienia ,,klatki faradaya'' na poddasza. Ktoś to potwierdzi?
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


Ja potwierdzam ale jest to moje subiektywne odczucie - nie poparte żadnymi badaniami... jeśli masz zasięg 5 na 5 kresek to nie ma znaczenia ale jak masz powiedzmy słabe 2 kreski to po położeniu paroizolacji z alu możesz mieć już tylko jedna kreskę... to są fale radiowe imetal zawarty w konstrukcji tłumi te fale... czasem mocniej czasem słabiej ale zawsze...

----------


## Ania & Krzyś

> Podnoszę temat.
> 
> Różnica w cenie produktów z ekranem nie jest duża, materiał wytrzymały. Można przełknąć.
> 
> Gdyby nie jeden fakt. Czy to prawda, że taka folia praktycznie uniemożliwia rozmowę telefoniczną przez telefon komórkowy na poddaszu, lub zmniejsza drastycznie zasięg?
> 
> Bo jeśli tak, to nie widzę sensu robienia ,,klatki faradaya'' na poddasza. Ktoś to potwierdzi?
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


Nie sprawdzaliśmy. Ale jeśli istnieją takie materiały elewacyjne:

http://www.sto.pl/21733_PL-Instrukcj...gewebe_AES.pdf

to całkiem prawdopodobne, że metalizowana paroizolacja także w jakimś stopniu tłumi sygnał komórkowy. Ten w/w na elewacje chcą, aby był uziemiony.

Pozdrowienia!

----------


## Olleo

Przywroce na krotko temat, bo mnie ciekawi. Nie bardzo w te termoizolacyjne wlasciwosci ALU w kazdej sytuacji wierze, bo o ile za kaloryferem jest na wierzchu, to za sciana, czy pod podloga nie bardzo sobie potrafie wyobrazic, zeby przewodzenie ciepla w postaci promieniowania wciaz mialo udzial rzedu 75%. Imho raczej przenikanie w tym momencie zgarnia cala pule, a kasa laduje w kiblu. 

Ma ktos podzial przewodnictwa ciepla na promieniowanie, konwekcje i przenikanie w zaleznosci od srodowiska (przegrod)?

 Na przyklad rozwala mnie ten obrazek znaleziony na stronie producenta mat termoizolacyjnych refleksyjnych:

 

No i co z tego, ze KU podlodze prawie wylacznie jest promieniowanie, skoro zatrzyma sie na okladzinie podlogi (czesc sie odbije, a czesc wchlonie ogrzewajac okladzine) i, o ile okladzina nie jest np. szyba przezroczysta, dalej jest przenikanie (zwane tutaj kondukcja)? Tak przynajmniej mi sie wydaje, ale moze jest na sali jakis fizyk?

----------


## Rom-Kon

...to jest dogmat i trzeba w to uwierzyć a wtedy działa bez zarzutu  :wink:

----------


## julo23

Po przeczytaniu wątku mam wątpliwości czy dobrze zrobiłem kupując folię paroizolacyjną strotex AL90
coś w tym stylu:
http://sklep.folda.pl/katalog/show/f...-strotex-al-90
http://folnet.pl/towar/strotex-90-al
sklepy przypadkowe - pierwsze z brzegu w googlach.

Mam poddasze ocieplone wełną skalną.  Zastanawiam się czy jest sens to teraz pokrywać tą folią na całej powierzchni dachu. 
Wentylacje mam mieć niby dobrą bo każde pomieszczenie będzie miało swój kanał wentyl. w kominie. 
Tylko boje sie troche efektu termosa po zastosowaniu tej folii.  
Może lepiej dać ją tylko w łazience i pralni które ma być obok ?  
A w pozostałych pomieszczeniach dać zwykłą folie która jest dużo tańsza ?  (zresztą nie o koszta mi chodzi - bo folia i tak już leży kupiona - a o prawidłowość wykonania w tym przypadku)
Dochodzi też problem dodatkowej pustki między folią a płytą K-G. 
Przy zwykłej folii chyba nie trzeba tego robić.

I teraz pytanie....  robilibyście tą folią całe pomieszczenia czy tylko łazienkę ?

----------


## מרכבה

julo23
Efekt temrosa ?
ludzie ludzie ! tego co Ci przekazał znachorstwo budowlane niech idzie i prze pier doli sobie mocno w buka bo sosna za miękka jest .
Folia taka kosztuje około 2,5zł m^2 z allu w środku .
Jak chcesz mieś wełnę mokrą to nie dwaj . 
Słuszne jest aby dobrze pozaklejać i dobrze kombinujesz.
Masz się bać mokrej wełny .
Punk rosy nie jest punktem tylko linią 
Jak linia ciśnienia pary wodnej najdzie na linię rosy to zaczyna się skraplanie 
A różnica jest spora między 18 stopni a 70% a 22 st i 70% wilgotności 
już jest większe ciśnienie nie podaje celowo jakie i ile bo  to jest do prostego budowania nie potrzebne .
Stąd przy 22 trzeba obniżać wilgotność względną to poziomu odpowiadającemu ilościom np w 18.
Po to robi się obliczenia aby oszacować od jakiego ciśnienia pary wodnej i temperatury zacznie się skraplanie o ile się zacznie .
A to zależy od oporu dyfuzyjnego .
Stąd nie puszczamy na autostradę jaką jest wełna nadmiaru aut 
ponieważ za chwilę jest zwężenie i przepuści tylko 1 auto na 1s 
reszta stanie w korku i rozszerzy ten stan .
Paroizolacja działa jak spowalniacz napływu tych aut
puszcza jedno na 2 sekundy przez co swobodnie przepływają przez wąskie gardło.
A gardło to zwęża się w raz z spadkiem temperatury .

----------


## julo23

Dzięki - obrazowo to wytłumaczyłeś,  a o termosie naczytałem sie z tego tematu -post 64

Przynajmniej bede spał spokojnie - do następnego problemu.

----------


## MAJSTER1234

Witam ja chciałbym odświeżyć watek i jednocześnie napisać coś na temat tej szczeliny która powinna sie znajdować miedzy płytą a płaszczyzną folii. A mianowicie czy rzeczywiście promieniowanie cieplne wymaga przestrzeni powietrznej do swobodnego przemieszczania sie? Moim zdaniem tylko czas oddawania tego ciepła może byc odrobinę efektywniejszy w czasie niż w wydajnośc . Na czytałem sie fizycznych opracowan i definicji promieniowania cieplnego itsd. i nigdzie nie trafiłem na fakt ze taka przestrzeń powietrzna w czymś może pomóc. A kolejnym dowodem na to jest fakt iż może mylnie lub rzeczywiście słusznie pod podłogówkę także daje się podobna folie tzw. ekranową która działa ściele na styku z posadzka więc idąc dalej tym torem czy jest ona zbędna czy działa rzeczywiście bez potrzeby tej stucznej przestrzeni powietrznej.  Taka sztuczna przesztrzeń wzmocni napewno nam efekt izolacji ale raczej nie zwrot i zmniejszenie upływu temreratury do stref zewnetrznych. Wiadaomo że cząsteczki powietrza poruszaja sie szybciej niż ciał stałych i to fizycznie jest uzasadnione ale skoro w podłogówce niby działa jak należy to czemu tu kombinować skoro ciało stałe także odbierze temperature od folii jednocześnie oddając je i w druga strone. Teoretycznie powinno to działać z punktu fizyki praktycznie tak samo, a ponadto z pustka powietrzną  po co mamy dodatkowo grzać zawilgocone powietrze za płytą ?  nie wydaje się to rozsądne jak dla mnie. Jak zawine kawałek lodu ściśle folią aluminiową i położe go obok innego kawałka lodu takich samych rozmiarów na blacie kuchennym ten w folii topnieje wolniej to taki obrazowy przykład dla tych co twierdzą że ta pustka jest taka wymagana.

----------


## Rom-Kon

...porównanie brył lodu jest nietrafione. Zawiń jedną w sreberko a drugą w zwykłą folię. Chodzi o omywanie powietrzem bryły bez folii.  :wink:

----------


## Rom-Kon

A tak po prawdzie to wielkie G to daje.  nikt jeszcze nie przedstawił wyników - miarodajnych - na to ile tego ciepła jest zawracane. Wszyscy mówią, piszą że zawraca... to niby fakt ale ile? Zero, zero, nic? To jest dogmat w który należy wierzyć a nie zadawać głupich pytań. Tak samo jak oddychanie przegród budowlanych - też dogmat i zasadność stosowania paroregulatora na poddaszu - to też dogmat i się z tym nie dyskutuje.

----------


## מרכבה

Hogh Wodzu 



> Porównanie w użytkowaniu ... dość ciężka sprawa 
> Nie potępiam ... tylko widzę że w ślepą drogę zabrnęli ...
> ja widząc te liczby wiem ... co oznaczają  
> http://www.isobooster.pl/specyfikacja_techniczna.php widać na wykresie ... dokładnie zgadza się z wyliczeniami ... fizyka budowli budownictwo ogólne TOM II ...str 134 .
> Przy zastosowaniu takiego sposobu, uzyskano wartości współczynnika oporu cieplnego R odpowiednio: dla ISOBOOSTERT2 – 1,45 (m *K/W), a dla ISOBOOSTERT1 - 1,15 (m *K/W).
> 1,25 m^2*K/W ... daje około 4 cm styropianu lambda 0,04 W/mK ... 
> czyli te 1,45 ... będzie koło 5cm EPS'a ... grubość izolacji z isoboostera 4cm ... a tak być nie musi...
> co widać po wykresie ... użycie folii w szczelinie taka jak tam przedstawiono dało ... R ... ponad 0,7 m^2*K/W... po stronie ciepłej...
> trafili w ślepą drogę ...
> ...


 jeden mój post z tematu isościema 



> o taką rozdzielność aby jedna warstwa foli nie stykała się z drugą ...
> inaczej efektywność równała by się jednej warstwie takiej że foli.
> I właśnie ta folia bąbelkowa widać źle rozdziela ... te folie ... sprowadza się do efektu jak by zrobić przekładaniec ... z styropianu ...
> stąd lepiej jak między foliami nie ma wypełniacza ... tak jak w oknach ...
> Jak pisałem mi dla 5 szyb w tym 3 co mają powłoki low E ... udało się uzyskać ... wynik U 0,47 ... W/m^2*K .. co daje opór cieplny równy 2,06 ... m^2*K/W... co daje około 8cm EPS'a...
> tak że to nie jest tylko teoria ... 
> Kliknij obrazek, aby uzyskać większą wersję
> 
> Nazwa:	aq.jpg
> ...


 kolejny ... i jeszcze to cdn




> no 1mm grubości   na takie kity można łowić żółtodziobów.
> Fenomen AERO-THERM® to efektywność w odbijaniu promieniowana cieplengo, co jest cechą odróżniającą wobec pozostałych, przeciętnych materiałów zabezpieczających.
> tak tak ... to liczymy
> emisyjność powłoki ( alu folia ) 0,05 * promieniowania ciała czarnego T 10st = 5,1 W/m2K hr → 0,05*5,1=0,255 W/m2K
> hci współczynnik przejmowania ciepła poziomo = 2,5 W/m2K 
> 
> opór przejmowania ciepła = 1/hci+hr =1/2,755= 0,36 m2K/W
> różnica w przejmowaniu ciepła Rs - Rsi = 0,36 m2K/W - 0,13 m2K/W = 0,23 m2K/W co daje 9,2 mm EPS 'u o lambdzie 0,04 W/mK
> 0,0092m /0,04W/mK=0,23 m2K/W
> ...


 tu bezpośrednie działanie cudów ..

Alu folia zwiększa opór dyfuzyjny to fakt, poprawia izolacyjność pustki powietrznej to też takt ..każde okno z szybą zespoloną ma przynajmniej jedną powłokę niskoemisyjną.
Pustka powietrzna grubości 1,5cm daje opór cieplny na poziomie 0,34 m2K/W 
a z powłoką nisko emisyjną daje 0,66-0,75 zależnie od emisyjności powłoki ... 
szału nie robi, ale zastosowanie 10 warstw po 12mm daje tyle co 20cm wełny 0,04 W/mK...

Każdego zachęcam do robienia pustki powietrznej pod GK, ponieważ mając te 20cm wełny prostym trikiem mamy dodatkowo blisko 3cm izolacji ... może tylko tyle.
to chyba najtańsze 3cm izolacji jakie można sobie wyobrazić.

----------


## Rom-Kon

Efekt pustki ok. Ale przy oknie delta to 40K (*C) a przy zabudowie poddasza jaka jest różnica pomiędzy pomieszczeniem a warstwą wełny za stelażem? Jeden centymetr pustki zastępuje 3cm innej izolacji np. wełny?

----------


## מרכבה

to jest kwestia oporu cieplnego tej pustki ... 0,66 m2K/W = 1/0,66=U 1,51 ...
teraz szukamy odpowiednika w oporze wełny ... dokładnie to jest 0,026 m / 0,04 W/mK = 0,65 m2K/W czyli wełny musi być 2,6 cm 
dokładnie tyle daje 1,5 cm pustki powietrznej z folią alu.
razy 10  pustek czyli 15cm daje efekt 26 cm wełny i nie jest to jakaś bajka.
w oknie 10 szyb gołych z powietrzem daje U 0,48 W/m2K jako ciekawostka.
5 szyb w tym 3 z powłokami na powietrzu dało U 0,47 przebadana próbka 25x25cm ... z zimną ramką co też mogło mieć w pływ...
z wyliczeń ma wyjść U 0,34 na powietrzu. 
to jest praktyczne potwierdzenie wzorów i przeliczeń.

----------


## wlacha

Jestem na etapie ocieplenia poddasza. Dach jest przykryty dachówką ceramiczną + Membrana Dachowa Dorken - Delta Maxx. Krokwie 18 cm.
Chcę kupić 15 cm TOPROCK SUPER wełna skalna i 10 cm SUPERROCK płyta skalna.
Czy możecie polecić jakąś folie paroizolacyjną? Zależy mi na dobrej. Czy to prawda, że przy folii aluminiowej sygnał telefonu zanika ?

----------


## kamihi

Ja u siebie mam strotex-a i sygnał tel bez zmian więc to mity . Ale jak dlamnie wygodniej się robi żółta folią niż strotexem alu

----------


## CzarnyIwan

> Jestem na etapie ocieplenia poddasza. Dach jest przykryty dachówką ceramiczną + Membrana Dachowa Dorken - Delta Maxx. Krokwie 18 cm.
> Chcę kupić 15 cm TOPROCK SUPER wełna skalna i 10 cm SUPERROCK płyta skalna.
> Czy możecie polecić jakąś folie paroizolacyjną? Zależy mi na dobrej. Czy to prawda, że przy folii aluminiowej sygnał telefonu zanika ?


Mam tą samą membranę i krokwie 18cm. Wełna isover 18+15cm dwie warstwy. Rozważam Paroziolacje dorkena- strasznie droga i Stortex al 150. Nie mam pojęcia która wybrać

----------


## wlacha

> Mam tą samą membranę i krokwie 18cm. Wełna isover 18+15cm dwie warstwy. Rozważam Paroziolacje dorkena- strasznie droga i Stortex al 150. Nie mam pojęcia która wybrać


Zostawiałeś odstęp między membraną a wełną ? Jeżeli mam krokwie 18 to chciałem zostawić 2-3 cm dlatego chcę 15 cm. Też właśnie zastanawiam się nad Dorkenem, Jaką dokładnie bierzesz pod uwagę oraz ile kosztuje ?

----------


## CzarnyIwan

Nie zostawiałem. Wykonawca, kierbud i dostawca twierdzili że przy tej membranie (delta maxx) nie jest to konieczne.

Rozważam DORKEN DELTA REFLEX lub tzw aktywną paroizolacje. Delta reflex jezt z AL i niby odbija promieniowanie cieplne. Pytanie czy nie potrzebuje szczeliny miedzy paroizolacją a płytą gk. Te aktywne niby lepiej regulują przepływ pary dla różnych pór roku. Mam mexyk w głowie i nie wiem co wybrać.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Ja u siebie mam strotex-a i sygnał tel bez zmian więc to mity . Ale jak dlamnie wygodniej się robi żółta folią niż strotexem alu


Nie jest to mit. Tak samo można powiedzieć że mury domu nie tłumią sygnału bo u siebie w domu mogę rozmawiać przez komórkę. Tylko dlaczego w niektórych miejscach by porozmawiać przez telefon to muszę iść w określone miejsce domu - najczęściej do okna lub nawet muszę wychodzić na zewnątrz? Gdy zaistnieją takie warunki to po założeniu folii al zapomnij o sygnale na poddaszu. Jeśli masz pełen zakres mocy sygnału to nawet nie zauważysz obniżenia ale jak jest bardzo słaby to może nawet zniknąć. Są takie miejsca do których sygnał nie dociera i trzeba na to uważać.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Nie zostawiałem. Wykonawca, kierbud i dostawca twierdzili że przy tej membranie (delta maxx) nie jest to konieczne.
> 
> Rozważam DORKEN DELTA REFLEX lub tzw aktywną paroizolacje. Delta reflex jezt z AL i niby odbija promieniowanie cieplne. Pytanie czy nie potrzebuje szczeliny miedzy paroizolacją a płytą gk. Te aktywne niby lepiej regulują przepływ pary dla różnych pór roku. Mam mexyk w głowie i nie wiem co wybrać.


Po prostu daj dobrą - z atestem paroizolację i przestań nad tym rozmyślać. A zaoszczędzone na tej folii pieniądze wydaj na wycieczkę w góry. ...albo ulokuj w jakimś parabanku jak to u nas ostatnio modne.

----------


## kamihi

Ja swoją opinię opieram o swoje doświadczenia w tym temacie . Ale
 faktycznie jak ktoś ma słaby sygnał to i bez tej foli alu będzie cienko ...

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Ja swoją opinię opieram o swoje doświadczenia w tym temacie . Ale
>  faktycznie jak ktoś ma słaby sygnał to i bez tej foli alu będzie cienko ...


Można podejść do tego inaczej. Jak ktoś ma słaby sygnał to folią z alu go nie poprawi. tak samo go nie poprawi stawiając mury i lejąc strop z żelbetu.

----------


## Rafalooo

Witam, stoję przed tym samym problemem co wiele osób w tym temacie a mianowicie jaką folie wybrać alu czy żółtą? Dekarz mi doradzał aby brać tylko alu ponieważ lepsza izolacja.... 
Mój dach jest zbudowany z kratownicy (lekka konstrukcja) wełnę mam położona na suficie między belkami na sznurki które ją trzymają,  pomiędzy  wełną a membrana  jest wolna przestrzeń około 1m odbywa tam się cyrkulacja powietrza, między dolną częścią stelaża tam gdzie się przykręca płytę a dolną częścią izolacji wełny jest przestrzeń 3cm, folie aluminiową chciał bym przykleić do stelaża na taśmę dwustronną ale wtedy nie będzie pustki powietrznej pomiędzy płyta g-k ale będzie pomiędzy folią a izolacją termiczną wełny czy takie wykonanie będzie prawidłowe ?  Czy dobrze rozumiem że takie rozwiązanie minimalnie mnie zabezpieczy przed ciepłem promieniującym latem od poddasza ze względu na pustkę pomiędzy wełną a folią aluminiową a zimą to raczej nic nie da gdyż folia będzie miała kontakt z płytami g-k i tam pustki powietrznej nie będzie. Czy kontakt folii alu z płytami g-k im nie zaszkodzi?

----------


## Hanss

Jak zrobić tę pustkę powietrzną pomiędzy folią aluminiową a płytą K/G?

.....edit:
znalazłem coś takiego, będzie OK?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jedQmDwhCwc

----------


## rebel82

> Jak zrobić tę pustkę powietrzną pomiędzy folią aluminiową a płytą K/G?
> 
> .....edit:
> znalazłem coś takiego, będzie OK?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jedQmDwhCwc



Sam jestem na etapie zakupu folii i narazie przychodzi mi do głowy takie "cuś":

1. Folia klejona taśmą dwustronną do profili .
2. Zakłady folii bardzo dokładnie zaklejone.
3. Z płyty GK tnę paski o szerokości CD60 czyli 60mm.
4. Szukam profili pod folią(wystarczy palcem przejechać po powierzchni i wychwyci się miejsca położenia profili).
5. Paski przykręcam wzdłuż CAŁEJ długości profili czyli tak jakbym zdublował profil CD.
 W tej sposób uzyskuje szczelinę rzędu 12.5 mm. Jeśli chcę większą to daję kolejny pas i mam 2.5 cm. I to wystarczy na szczelinę. 
Nie tworze ,żadnego rusztu krzyżowego ! Bo się nie da z pasków.

Czyli wszystko to co na filmie.....

Inny sposób:
Po naklejeniu folii dubluję profil CD ale przykręcam go "plecami" do profilu spod folii. Na to przykręcam kolejny profil (również wzdłuż) ale już poprawnie osadzony (np.pchełkami po bokach)  .Tutaj również nie tworze żadnej krzyżówki . Ale jak ktoś chce to można bo jest już takowa możliwość tylko na krzyzówkach łapałbym 4 pchełkami w kwadrat-będzie pewniej. Poza tym w miejscu pchełek nakleiłbym paski z taśmy ALu zakrywając łby (tak dla lepszego samopoczucia  :smile: )
W tym przypadku szybciej uzyskuję żądany dystans przy okazji mniej kalecząc folię.Znacznie mniej ! Dodatkowo czasowo tez wychodzę lepiej tylko ,ze kosztowo już trochę słabiej ,bo generalnie w linii 1 profilu znajdują się aż 3 sztuki . 

Jest jednak moim zdaniem niezaprzeczalna zaleta robienia dystansu między folią a GK:
1. Teoretyczne odbicie fali promieniowania
2. Tworzy się pustka powietrzna z nieruchomym powietrzem ( o ile dobrze się przyłożymy do montażu) a co za tym idzie rośnie opór cieplny przegrody.
3. Tworzymy kanał montażowy dla przewodów (oczywiście wszystkie wejścia i wyjścia należy zakleić masą uszczelniającą i puścić w peszlu /te na 230V/ bo sygnałowe /anteny,światłowody,telefony i inne poniżej 24V/mogą być bez).

Jest też minus jaki dostrzegam:
1. Zmniejszamy sobie kubaturę/powierzchnie o te kilka cm (dla niektórych może to być na wagę złota). Mnie to akuratnie nie przeszkadza bo zyskuję przestrzeń do prowadzenia przewodów bez uszczerbku dla folii oraz mogę kręcić do płyt drobne półki i oświetlenie nadtynkowe. 
2. Niestety ale uzyskujemy też efekt pustych płyt.Czyli bo opukaniu będzie na pewno bardziej "głucho" niż gdyby wełna dotykała płyty. Efekt oczywiście nie będzie taki jak przy zupełnie pustych ścianach gdzie nawet ruszt dudni czasem... ale zawsze coś tam.

Sposobów jest więcej .Każdy niestety niesie za sobą pewne dodatkowe koszty jak i czas potrzebny na wykonanie. No i każdy sposób niesie ze sobą ryzyko dziurawienia folii .....
Sposób musisz wybrać sobie sam .Ważne ,żeby efekt zgadzał się  z zamierzeniem a i żeby folia była jak najmniej podziurawiona. 

Osobiście wychodzę z założenia ,że jeśli coś robić to z myślą o tym żeby w przyszłości ,o ile zajdzie taka potrzeba, można było coś przerobić (np. przenieść gniazda bo nie pasują,przenieść półki bo nie tu czy tam,założyć inne oświetlenie i takie tam) bez praktycznie uszczerbku dla folii.Wystarczy ,że raz już ja poszatkowaliśmy kręcąc dystans.


....się rozpisałem......

----------


## _olo_

Czy folie paroizolacyjne aluminiowe są bardziej czy mniej odporne na UV od żółtych polietylenowych ?
Izoluje dach na poddaszu nieużytkowym, pod izolację pójdzie folia i tak (bez GK) zostanie na dłużej, może na zawsze bo to strych. 
Są na nim okna więc jest i UV. Na standardowej żółtej folii, której trochę mi pozostało z układania pod panelami nie znalazłem informacji o czasie odporności na UV, dla foli, którą chciałem kupić  - strotex AL 90 lub AL150 - podawany jest parametr odporności na UV - cały 1 miesiąc. Czy to oznacza, że w moich warunkach tj brak osłonięcia i okna na strychu, folia w krótkim czasie się rozsypie lub straci szczelność ?

----------


## dzinks0

witam,
licząc wartość współczynnik U dla dachu wychodzi mi że dla mojego prawie 200m² dachu płaskiego w typowej konfiguracji (strop betonowy, folia paroizolacyjna, styro, hydroizolacja epdm) wykropli sie ok 8kg wody(między styro a hydroizolacją). Niby niedużo na takiej powierzchni ale zawsze coś. Gdy zamiast zwykłej foli paroizolacyjnej daję folię z alu to wychodzi mi całkowity brak wykroplenia. Pozatym widzę że zwykła folia ma współczynnik Sd=100 w zależności od folii. Natomiast znalazłem folię z alu co ma Sd=1500, więc jakąś różnicę musi to alu robić.

----------


## Tomek W

Żeby uzyskać wartość Sd = 1500 m dla paroizolacji ta warstwa folii alu musi być na grubym podkładzie. Może to być samoprzylepna warstwa butylu o grubości 0,6 mm jak to jest w ROCKFOL SK 18234 II. Układając taką folię na betonie nie tak łatwo ulegnie ona przetarciu lub przebiciu w takcie kolejnych prac budowlanych.

----------

